# 

## AgaZiel

Chciałam przestrzec kupujących styropian.
Sytuacja jest taka - kupiłam styropian termoorganika silver gr 15 cm frezowany do ocieplania ścian. W paczce mieści się cztery płyty. Gdy ekipa 
zaczęła ocieplanie okazało się, że tylko 2 płyty w paczce są proste - te środkowe , a dwie pozostałe są wykrzywione w łuk- po położeniu na płaskim podłożu środek płyty odstaje na ok. 1 cm. Tak było w każdej kolejnej paczce (razem 97 paczek). Wcześniej kupowałam styropian innej firmy i nie było takiej sytuacji, więc próbowałam złożyć reklamację. Przedstawiciel termoorganiki stwierdził, że jeżeli odchyłki są do 1 cm to wszystko jest zgodne z normą i reklamacji nie uznają. Sprawdziłam w normie - rzeczywiście tak jest.
na moje pytanie jak mam ten styropian ułożyć stwierdził, że trzeba go przeciąć przez środek i wtedy nie będzie nierówności. Cała ta sytuacja mi się nie podoba bo firma reklamuje się, że jej produkty są najwyższej jakości , a tu połowa płyt krzywych  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

I po starciu styropianu zrobi sie 13-14 cm bo przecież tych łódeczek klejem wypełniać nie będziesz. Ja bym interweniował na maxa póki są jeszcze całe paczki.

Do budowy dwóch domów kupowałem na elewacje Austrotherm 12 cm  Pióro wpsut. Ekipa mówiła że rewelacja. Do wylewk kupiłem styropol 5cm i austrotherm 5. Niby ta sama twardosć a jakby o klase wyżej na korzyść austro.

----------


## AgaZiel

niestety nic nie wskóram, sprawdzałam w normie - dopuszczalne są odchylenia do 10 mm , a więc wszystko jest w granicach normy , a u mnie jest właśnie do 10mm.  :cry:

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

To może wybierz te wadliwe i daj od mniej widocznej strony. Faceci się trochę naścierają ale cóż  ::-(:

----------


## mario1976

To już któryś post o krzywej termoorganice. Jakiś czas temu czytałem, ze z tego samego powodu komuś z forum uwzględnili reklamacje i przysłali nowy....także identycznie krzywy styropian. Ekipa czekała, dom nieocieplony więc na ściane poszedł i tak krzywy (po zatarciu zrobiło się zniego troche mniej niż 15cm).

----------


## Darek_P

Może nie tyle od mniej widocznej strony, co od pomieszczeń, w których dopuszczasz słabsze ocieplenie. Ja celowo na jednej stronie garażu daję 10 cm wełny zamiast 15, bo będę miał szersze wejście do domu.

Co do styropianu Termoorganiki: kupiłem pod wylewki Gold Plus. Płyty co prawda proste, ale kupiłem wcześniej i sezonowały się w garażu. Tyko jakoś w połowie partii nie było tych firmowych "ciepłych kropek", a w części były "kropki szczątkowe".

Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## VIP Jacek

widzę wątek dot. jakości styropianu, no to doradżcie.
Muszę na dniach kupić styropian na podlogę FS 20 i zadzwoniłem do kilku hurtownii i podali mi różne ceny, oczywiście przed rabatem. Nie wiem na który się zdecydować?
Knauf - 230 zł za m3
Organika - 240 zł za m3
jakaś Genderka 217 zł za m3 - nie znam tej firmy    :ohmy:  
Może macie jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## Rezi

> jakaś Genderka 217 zł za m3 - nie znam tej firmy


porządna firma i dobry produkt

----------


## VIP Jacek

To co można śmiało Genderkę kupować?
No i cena pozytywna.

Zastanawiałem się poważnie nad Knaufem, bo jak dla mnie to znana i dobra firma, ale ta cena.

----------


## długi

z moich doświadczeń 

Teroorganika OK.
Swisspor       OK.
Austrotherm  OK

genderka   :Confused:  
styropex    :Confused:

----------


## Bramer

Wybaczcie, że trochę nie na temat, ale chciałem zapytac jak obliczyć ile potrzebne styro na ściany. Tzn.: zamienic m3 na m2. Mam ok. 180 m2 ścian elewacji, ile muszę kupić m3?

Dzięki z góry za odp. A tak w temacie to dziwne, że taka firma, która tak sie reklamuje robi takie babole! Nie wszystko złoto, co się świeci.

A ceny, to troche nie za wysokie kolega podaje. Na allegro austrotherm 70 po 160 pln brutto.

----------


## Rezi

wybaczcie 

BRAMER - pomnóż m2 ścian przez grubosc styro w m  , lub drugi wariant bardziej skomplikowany: pomnóż m2 ścian przez grubosc styro w cm i podziel przez 100 = wynik w m3

----------


## sebo8877

*Rezi* a może on to na sztuki chce przeliczyc- 180m2 

Czyli jedna płyta 100x50 ma 0,5m2 czyli na 180m2 ocieplenia trzeba mieć 360 sztuk płyty. teraz dobierasz grubośc - idziesz do fabryki lub sklepu i mówisz że potrzebujesz 360 sztuk płyty grubosci ......(wstawiasz potrzebną grubośc) a Pan sprzedawca ci juz powie ile to m3  :smile:  :smile:   :Wink2:  

Dla 5 cm 9m3
Dla 10cm - będzie to ???18 m3
dla 15 cm - 27 m3

Sebo8877

ps. BRAMER - Licze że taraz juz przeliczysz bezproblemowo  :smile:

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## radomik

a może ten styropian za dobrze się wysezonował??

 :Confused:

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## anpi

> jakaś Genderka 217 zł za m3 - nie znam tej firmy
> 			
> 		
> 
> porządna firma i dobry produkt


Dokładnie. Porządny i tani. U mnie też było 15 cm frezowane i nie widziałem krzywej płyty. A co do "markowych" produktów - to tak trudno się domyślić, że wyższa cena to koszt reklamy? Przecież styropian to styropian.

----------


## irtad

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				jakaś Genderka 217 zł za m3 - nie znam tej firmy
> 			
> ...


No nie zupełnie. Chociażby jak weźmiesz gęstość jako kryterium oceny. To jest najlepszy parametr aby naciąć klienta. Pokaż mi kto kupując styropian waży płyty?

----------


## Paweł Czernecki

Ja mam 15cm Silver i jest prosty.

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rezi
> 
> ...


No więc właśnie. Nikt nie waży. Po co więc przepłacać?

----------


## piotrw

> widzę wątek dot. jakości styropianu, no to doradżcie.
> Muszę na dniach kupić styropian na podlogę FS 20 i zadzwoniłem do kilku hurtownii i podali mi różne ceny, oczywiście przed rabatem. Nie wiem na który się zdecydować?
> Knauf - 230 zł za m3
> Organika - 240 zł za m3
> jakaś Genderka 217 zł za m3 - nie znam tej firmy    
> Może macie jakieś doświadczenia?


Ja brałem termoorganikę
U mnie się sprawdziła ale na podłodze - tutaj niewielkie krzywizny można rzeczywiście przecinając płytę na pół.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## monia9

A czy ktoś próbował docisnąć styropian kołkiem, w miejscach, gdzie odstaje? (chodzi mi o tę krzywą termoorganikę   :Lol:

----------


## tomaszfeliks

Genralnie nawet w Mercedesie zdarzają się usterki, ważne by były eliminowane w serwisie. Z tego co wiem termoorganika przyjmuje reklamacje jesli zdarzy im się nie równa płyta.
Moja ciotka docieplała dom na działce styropianem w kropki i ekipa która robiła montaż była zadowolona.
A wogóle
to jak chcecie możecie kupować sobie inny styropian -białą bezmarkową masę,
Jeździjcie sobie Dewoo, ja wole Mercedesa  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## anpi

> Jeździjcie sobie Dewoo, ja wole Mercedesa


Ofiara marketingu  :Lol:  Cóż - każdy robi co chce ze swoimi pieniędzmi.

----------


## Heath

> to jak chcecie możecie kupować sobie inny styropian -białą bezmarkową masę,
> Jeździjcie sobie Dewoo, ja wole Mercedesa


no tak, tylko kto powiedział że to Mercedes a reszta to chłam  :Roll: 
jak chłopie polegasz na reklamie to może się okazać że jeździsz polonezem z budą merola   :Roll:

----------


## kecajm

Witam!
Chciałbym skomentować obawy co do jakości styropianu Termo Organiki.
1. Problem wyginania się płyt dotyczy wszystkich producentów styropianu. Jest on ściśle związany z technologią produkcji która wszędzie jest taka sama.
W Termo Organice zastosowano specjalne procedury eliminacji tego zjawiska.
Oczywiście mogą zdarzyć się takie płyty, ale ich ugięcie nie będzie większe niż dopuszczają normy EN.
Wyginanie się płyt bardzo łatwo wyeliminować dodając w procesie formowania do czystego surowca tzw. regranulatu (czyli styropianu zmielonego - "z odzysku"), ale coś za coś: pogarsza to wszystkie parametry styropianu. Dlatego u innych producentów można rzadziej trafić na takie płyty.  :big grin:  
2. Co do stwierdzenia "styropian to styropian" - nic bardziej mylnego. Podstawowy parametr styropianu - przenikalność cieplna - mocno zależy od jego gęstości i zawartości regranulatu. A im mniejsza gęstość tym produkcja tańsza. Tak więc, kupując tani styropian, inwestor naraża się na ryzyko kupienia produktu o niższych parametrach niż producent deklaruje. Przykładowo Silver ściana TO (odpowiednik EPS 70-040) ma ten współczynnik nie gorszy niż 0,04 W/mK, a kupując znacznie tańszy produkt innej firmy możemy trafić na współczynnik rzędu 0,043, a więc nasza ściana nie będzie spełniać wymaganej izolacyjności cieplnej.
Sprubujcie zważyć kiedyś styropian TO a innej dużo tańszej firmy. Oczywiście o takich samych parametrach deklarowanych.


Pozdrawiam,

----------


## kapri

Pewnie, że jak płacisz to masz prawo wymagać ale.... każdemu zdarzają się potknięcia....
Zresztą... w maju br rodzice docieplali dom i wybrali Termo organikę. Ojciec - starej daty skrupulant - przeglądał wszystkie materiały informacyjne producentów i  wcale nie kierując się reklamą (chyba trochę przesadzacie, nie ma wcale tak wiele organiki w reklamie) podjął taką decyzję. A jaki był zadowolony jak fachowcy pochwalili jego wybór, że wybrał najlepszy produkt....
Tak, że ja akurat mam dobre doświadczenia z tym producentem. 
po co tak opluwać bezsensownie - idź i kup gdzie indziej Narzekaczu jak ci się organika nie podoba....
Kapri  :big tongue:

----------


## tomaszfeliks

> Napisał tomaszfeliks
> 
> to jak chcecie możecie kupować sobie inny styropian -białą bezmarkową masę,
> Jeździjcie sobie Dewoo, ja wole Mercedesa  
> 
> 
> no tak, tylko kto powiedział że to Mercedes a reszta to chłam 
> jak chłopie polegasz na reklamie to może się okazać że jeździsz polonezem z budą merola


No dobrze wywołany odpowiadam.

Słuchaj Dobry Człowieku rób jak chcesz ja jednak wolę kupować markowe wyroby o pewnej jakości renomowanych firm. Abstrachując od wszytskiego im po prostu nie opłaca się ściemniać klientów, chociażby dlatego że wydają właśnie pieniądzę na promocje, reklamę itd.  Każdy nawet przypadkowy niudany produkt odbija się na wizerunku firmy i jej produktów. DLATEGO DBAJĄ O JAKOŚĆ!!!!!!!Warto pamiętać że, znane firmy ponadto  inwestują w nowe produkty, prowadzą badania, posiadają  kompleksową sieć dystrubucyjną, doradztowo techniczne, własnie działy reklamacji ( Masz możliwość reklamacji!!!)itd, itp. Producentowi materiału typu NO NAME na ogół wszytsko jedno. Z prasy budowlanej  mi.in Murator wiem, że b.często tanie materiały budowlane nie spełniają podstawowych norm technicznych. W przypadku firmy o nieugruntowanej pozycji specyfikacja techniczna na opakowaniu to jedno, a rzeczywista jakość produktu to drugie. NIE OWIJAJĄC W BAWEŁNE NA OGÓŁ NIE MARKOWA FIRMA OSZUKUJE CELOWO KLIENTÓW!!! I tak zamiast cementu w zaprawie mamy piasek, zamiast mięsa w parówce podroby, zamiast benzyny 98 oktanowej mamy .....itd itp. ALe to temat na inny post 
Markowa firma na to sobie nie  pozwoli !!!)
Jeśli nawet zdarzy się jakakowiek pojedyńcza wada  materiału to jest ona wynikiem jednorazowegio błędu w procesie produkcyjnym niż celowego oszustwa. W spawie samochodów:
Ok nie każdy musi lubić Mecedesa ja osobiście mam SAABa. Fakt kosztował trochę, i nawet raz się popsuł ale jakoś nie narzekam. Serwis szybko załatwił część, zostałem miło potraktowany, klasa. A przecież mógłbym kupić o wiele tańszego rzecha a wogóle mógłbym jeździć MZK, Ok pojechałem trochę ...weźmy coś bardziej ludzkiego niż auta. Artykuły codzienne?  Ja piję soki z Tarczyna i Tymbarku, jak chcesz możesz wybrać napoje pomarańczowe w Biedronce.J Co jest lepsze. Ja piję   Coca Colę ty możesz LiderPrice -Koktę,  Pije Heinekena możesz kupić TescoValue. Ja używam pasty do zębów Blend a mend ty ....nie mam pojęcia. Szynki za 10 zł kilogram też unikam.Warto zaznzcayć że wymienione przeze mnie produkty  to produkty "jednorazowe" . Popełniając bląd możemy go naprawić wybierając coś innego innym razem. Wybierając materiał budowlany jak np: styropian na docieplenie podejmujemy decyzje na lata. Nie warto się pomylić. Być może kupie wkrótce dom w stanie surowym. Jak Bóg da :smile:  Na pewno do docieplenia wybierę markowy styropian w kroopki.  Wiem że to dobry wybór.Gdyby jakimś cudem cokolwiek z nim nie grało zawsze mam  gdzie zadzwonić, poradzić się, rmogę go w końcu zareklamować. Z tego co się orientuje Termo Organika to lider branży , firma która stale ulepsza swoje styropiany, wogóle jako jedyna na rynku produkuje ten kropkowany. Cytałem w Muratorze także, że ma najcieplejszy na rynku srebrnoszary styropian, który używany jest do budownictwa energoosczędnego. Pan zawsze może wybrać bezkształtną białą masę, tylko skąd będzie Pan wiedział co jest w środku. Pozdrawiam

----------


## metrys

Ja tam ocieplałem ORGANIKĄ gr 15 cm bez żadnych zakładek czy wpustów i wyszło super. Nie mam nic do tego styropianu. Jest OK.

----------


## niedzio

Ja od przyszłego tygodnia ocieplam termoorganiką 15 cm z frezem, dam znać co mówili moi fachowcy i sam zobaczę jak to jest z tą równością płyt (styropian kupiłem na przełomie 2006 i 2007).

----------


## AgaZiel

kapri , nie wiem kto jest tym ,,Narzekaczem,, ale chyba chodzi o mnie bo wywołałam ten temat. Nie rozumiem dlaczego komuś przeszkadza. że chcę przestrzec innych co do termoorganiki. Ja mam akurat bardzo złe doświadczenia  tym styropianem, i nie wiem czy Ty byłbyś zadowolona, gdybyś kupiła 97 paczek  tego styrop. z czego połowa byłaby krzywa.
Nie  mam zamiaru nikogo ˝bezsensownie opluwać˝,tylko stwierdzam fakt, a ten dział to ˝wymiana doświadczeń˝więc mój post jest chyba na miejscu. A co do reklamy wystarczy kupić muratora - w każdym numerze jest kilkustronna reklama.
pozdrawiam

----------


## tomaszfeliks

> Napisał irtad
> 
> Też miałem Termoorganikę (12cm pióro-wpust) i była niestety krzywa. Firma ma dobry marketing i tyle, co nie idzie w parze z jakością wyrobów.
> 
> 
> w dzisiejszych czasach tak wlasnie jest
> reklamuja sie ci co robia buble
> jak ktos jest dobry, to niemoze!! sie wyrobic z zamowieniami od ludzi z polecenia!!
> a jak ktos odwala maniane to zamawia reklamy za miliony,organizuje konkursy, zatrudnia akwizytorkow czy jak tam ich zwal przedstyawicieli - mordercow drogowych,wlicza to w cene i ladne opakowanie 
> ...


Wydaję mi się,  że nie za bardzo rozumiesz reguły rządzące rynkiem. Włącz telewizor, otwórz gazetę, czy jakikolwiek magazyn, naprawdę trudno znaleźć tam firmy słabe . Na ogół są to giganci których stać na reklamę . A dlaczego ……..bo mają dobre produkty.  Pisałem już w innym poście ale i Tobie przekaże te oczywistą wręcz więdzę. Zdecydowanie lepiej jest kupować markowe wyroby o pewnej jakości i to renomowanych firm. Znanym firmom nie opłaca się robić fuszerki i bubli. Z nimi mamy najczęściej doczynienia właśnie w przypadku firm nieznanych, tzw NO NAME.   Jeśli masz głowę pełną spiskowych teorii to możesz założyć że nie robią bubli bo po prostu im się to nie opłaca. Dbają  swój cenny image , chociażby dlatego,  że jak wspomniałeś wydają duże pieniądze na promocje, reklamę itd. A wiadomo , że każdy nawet przypadkowy nieudany produkt odbija się na wizerunku firmy i jej produktów. DLATEGO MARKOWE FIRMY B. DBAJĄ O JAKOŚĆ!!!!!!!
Warto wiedzieć że, znane firmy to na ogół liderzy rynku, którzy  inwestują w nowe produkty, prowadzą badania, posiadają kompleksową sieć dystrybucyjną, doradztwo techniczne, własne działy reklamacji ( Masz możliwość reklamacji!!!)itd, itp. Producentowi materiału typu NO NAME zwykle wszystko jedno co sprzedaję: towar z fabryki na hurtownie, faktura i po kasę, a niech klient się potem martwi. 
Popełniając błąd przy produktach codziennego użytku np. kupując niedobrą nie markową kawę mamy nieduży problem, następnego dnia kupimy Lavazze i cieszymy się dobym smakiem i samopoczuciem. Dlatego szczególnie radzę zachować czujkę przy zakupie materiału na lata.  Wybierając materiał budowlany jak np: styropian na ocieplenie podejmujemy decyzje na lata. Dlatego nie warto się mylić. Być może kupię wkrótce dom w stanie surowym. Jak Bóg da oczywiście :smile: 
 Po zakupie oczywiście mam zamiar go docieplić i zrobię to markowym styropianem i pewnikiem w kropki. Czytałem sporo o nim w Muratorze to będzie  dobry wybór.  Termo Organika to lider branży, firma , która stale ulepsza swoje styropiany, jedyna na rynku produkuje właśnie kropkowany styropian, angażuje się w różne akcje promujące energooszczędność. Murator donosił  także, że ma najcieplejszy na rynku srebrnoszary styropian, który używany jest właśnie do budownictwa energooszczędnego. Wybiorę markowy i mogę spać spokojnie!

----------


## boruta1

> Napisał SNCF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał irtad
> 
> ...


Co nie oznacza, że nie można sie podzielić złymi doświadczeniami na tym forum i stwierdzić, że nawet mercedes czasami może sie okazać bublem.

W związku z tym nie należy wszystkiego brac w ciemno bo dobrze zareklamowane i byc równiez ostrożnym w przypadku tych markowych.

Jak rozumiem AgaZiel o to w tym wszystkim jedynie chodzi.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## dabell

Docieplałam dom 15 cm Platinum+ Termoorganiki (szary styro z grafitem). Okazało się, że w każdej paczce były różne grubości każdej płyty - od 14,2 do 15,7cm. Odkryli to wykonawcy na początku prac dociepleniowych.

Byłam wściekła, ale musze przyznać jedno - załatwienie sprawy przez Termoorganikę było profesjonalne: po mojej interwencji przedstawiciel przyjechał w ciągu 1,5 godziny na budowę, spisał reklamację - ustaliłam z nim zakres grubości, który jestem w stanie zaakceptować - do 14,7 - 15cm- i na drugi dzień prosto z fabryki przyjechał towar na wymianę. Do tego na koniec prac okazało się , że braknie mi ok. 20m2 (źle wyliczyłam) - po telefonie do przedstawiciela w kilka dni miałam styropian, kiedy czas oczekiwania był wtedy ok. 1,5 miesiąca.
Płyty były proste, tylko o nierównych grubościach. Znaleźliśmy też płytę, na której było widać garby po lince tnącej blok i jej ślad. Najprawdopodobniej podczas cięcia bloków pod moje zamówienie coś się stało z maszyną.
Kolezanka z grupy wrocławskiej zamawiająca Platinum+ w tym samym czasie otrzymała idealnie proste 15cm płyty styropianowe.
I jeszcze ciekawostka. Podczas wizyty przedstawiciela zważyliśmy styropian. Wyszło nam 19,8kg/m3. Z tego co sie orientowałam, to dużo więcej od zwykłego EPS 70.
Nie wiem jak wyglądałaby reklamacja w przypadku innych producentów. W moim przypadku okazało się, że lider dba o klienta.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## 12marek

SNCF - POPIERAM! ( jeżdzę Volkswagenem)  :Wink2:  
Rozumek swój trzeba mieć!

----------


## Heath

> No dobrze wywołany odpowiadam.


Dzięki za wywód - trochę niezupełnie na temat, gdyż ja się odniosłem bezpośrednio do wypowiedzi "to jak chcecie możecie kupować sobie inny styropian -białą bezmarkową masę,
Jeździjcie sobie Dewoo, ja wole Mercedesa"
Co do "Mercedesa" - to już mamy wypowiedzi powyżej. Co do "innego styropianu" to "białą bezmarkową masą" nazwałeś produkty Knaufa, Swissporu, BASFa, Austrothermu itd. - na jakiej podstawie? Braku reklam w Muratorze?
Czy "markowa" firma to ta która się reklamuje? To nazwiemy "NO NAME" produkty np. BASFa, potentata na rynku niemieckim, wynalazcy styro? Nota bene na podstawie ich licencji jest produkowana Termoorganika.
Tutaj powinien nastąpić wykład na temat "co by było gdyby podali nam lavazzę, tchibo, i dwie kawy no-name  w nieoznakowanych filizankach "  :Smile:  ale  go sobie daruję, moi poprzednicy wytłumaczyli to dość oględnie. 
Powiem tylko że z wykształcenia jestem chemikiem i już na 1szym roku oduczyli mnie bezkrytycznie wierzyć reklamom proszków, jugurtów i inszej codziennej chemii. Może stąd mój uraz do takich wypowiedzi  :wink: . 




> Pan zawsze może wybrać bezkształtną białą masę,


No to wychodzi że tak wybrałem   :oops:   Styropian Izolbetu, tańszy od TermoOrg , ze współczynnikiem lambda identycznym co TO Silver i Swisspor. Wybrałem go m.in. dlatego że był dostępny od ręki a mi się spieszyło. Płyty równe, z kładzeniem nie było problemu. Trudno się mówi  :Wink2:   .




> tylko skąd będzie Pan wiedział co jest w środku. Pozdrawiam


No właśnie, skąd Pan będzie wiedział co jest w środku??  :ohmy:  
Również pozdrawiam

----------


## sebo8877

> Napisał tomaszfeliks
> 
> to jak chcecie możecie kupować sobie inny styropian -białą bezmarkową masę,
> Jeździjcie sobie Dewoo, ja wole Mercedesa  
> 
> 
> no tak, tylko kto powiedział że to Mercedes a reszta to chłam 
> jak chłopie polegasz na reklamie to może się okazać że jeździsz polonezem z budą merola


Heath - Ty daj se spokoj z upokarzaniem poczciwego poloneza   :Wink2:  

A co do styro ja mam NTB - i jakoś tez nie mam rzadnego problemu - reklam ich nie widac a wagowo o dziwo to samo co organika EPS 70. Płyty proste i dostępne.
A co do kolegi który jeżdzi sabem i zajada się tylko najlepszymi markami -to mi go żal..

Sebo8877

----------


## kecajm

> SNCF napisał:
> gdyby tak bylo nie otrzymalabys plyt od poczatku rozniacych sie o 1,5cm!! (czyli 5-10% tolerancja!) 
> producent wie o takich i sprzedaje je nastepnemu - upycha do skutku az ktos nie zareklamuje i towar w koncu zejdzie i tu niestety nie zalezy od firmy bo wiekszosc tak postepuje


To nie prawda. Z fabryk TO wyjeżdżają ogromne ilości styropianu, maszyny chodzą 24h i zdarza się czasem (jak u wszystkich producentów), że wyjdzie z linii cięcia parę płyt o grubości odbiegającej od nominału. Mimo zaawansowanej kontroli jakości nie jest przecież mierzona grubość każdej płyty. Są to ilości śladowe i w każdym takim przypadku reklamacja jest uwzględniania.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## tomaszfeliks

Ludzie ale wy ludzi nienawidzicie!!!
Współczuje

----------


## tomaszfeliks

> Napisał tomaszfeliks
> 
> DLATEGO MARKOWE FIRMY B. DBAJĄ O JAKOŚĆ!!!!!!!
>  Wybiorę markowy i mogę spać spokojnie!
> 
> 
> gratuluje 
> 
> czy ty myslisz uzytkowniku z 9 aktualnie postami, ze na formum jest sam plebs?
> ...

----------


## tomaszfeliks

i powiem krotko termoorganika to typowy przerost zarządów nad inzynierami
i apropo deklarowanej w ciemno wg ciebie wymiany czy serwisu tej firmy to jest zupelnie inaczej

Nienawiść i kłamstwo przemawia prze Ciebie, 

Termo Organika i jej inżynierowie wymłsilili kropkowny styropian,
ponadto dodali coś do niego tak, że klej lepiej przylega do ścian.

Ale to pewnie układ z którym walczysz, pewnikiem chciałbyś wszytskich zaaresztować, wogóle wszystko zlikwidować , wszyscy coś kręcą , kombinują,
skandal

----------


## ja14

Dodajmy jeszcze, że tomaszfeliks istnieje na tym forum tylko po to żeby reklamować styropian TO. Kto nie wierzy niech zajrzy do profilu.
To nie najlepiej świadczy o tej firmie.

----------


## Heath

> Termo Organika i jej inżynierowie wymłsilili kropkowny styropian,


Arbet, Izolbet, Swisspor bez kropek mają ten sam wsp. lambda co TO Silver  :Roll:  




> ponadto dodali coś do niego tak, że klej lepiej przylega do ścian.


a co ma styropian do przylegania kleju do ścian??   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Bikerus

Ja rozmawiałem ostatnio z 4 wykonawcami ocieplenia i elewacji (termin na 200 :cool:  i trzej odradzali mi Termorganikę ze względu na problemy jakościowe wyrobu.
Wiec ja te firmę skreśliłem z listy zakupów.

----------


## kabietka

Co prawda nie ocieplaliśmy Termoorganiką ale Swissporem tym w białej folii.Ile się meżuś ze szwagrem namęczyli podczas jego przyklejania to tylko oni wiedzą :O)
Płyty styropianowe krzywe nie trzymające wymiaru.
Ogólnie nie polecam osobom które same chcą kłaść styropian na elewację bo szkoda ich nerwów .

Tak to jest jak producenci zeszli podczas produkcji z jakości na ilośc :O(
Przykre ale prawdziwe.

----------


## tomaszfeliks

> Dodajmy jeszcze, że tomaszfeliks istnieje na tym forum tylko po to żeby reklamować styropian TO. Kto nie wierzy niech zajrzy do profilu.
> To nie najlepiej świadczy o tej firmie.


Tak tak reklamuje TO nie jest to zabronione :smile:  a tak naprawdę to bo bliska mi osoba użyła jej produktów i nie narzekała. Winni się tłumaczą a ja się nie czuję.Szkoda gadać.  W naszym kochanym kraju mówić o kimś dobrze to już jest sensacją, conajmniej podejrzane , chyba układ.

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

W takim razie użycie TEGO  STYROPIANU przez bliską Ci osobę wywarło na Tobie ogromne wrażenie i wpływ gdyż przeglądając Twój  profil i wyświetlając wszystkie Twoje posty albo krytykujesz wełnę albo reklamujesz Termo Organikę.

 :smile:

----------


## Sasha

hahaha... 

niezłe

Każdy spec od reklamy powie że kropki są wybiegiem aby się zróżnicować produkt na rynku  :smile: )) co coś jak zielone granulki TAED w proszkach do prania. 

Zupełnie bez sensu

PS
I napewno nie wpadli na to inżynierowie a marketingowcy. I moim zdaniem pomysł to strzał w 10. Dzisiaj każdy wie czym się różni TO o zwykłego styropianu. A różni się tylko kropkami  :smile: ))

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## flowera

> ja ronież odradzam termoorganika firmę
> kupowłem ich styropian pod parkingi o duzej wytrzymałości i wodoodpornosci 
> a przywieźli zwykły! w opakowaniach właściwych (folia +etykietka)
> wyczuliśmy to "orgonoleptycznie"
> dopiero po interwencjach i ogledzinach producenta wymienili,łaskawie
> złodzieje oszusci


Ja rownież rozczarowałam się Termoroganiką, kupiliśmy cieplejszy styropian na podłogę, który w ogóle nie miał kropek (tylko jedna paczka miałą dodatek grafitu), kilka paczek nadawało się do wyrzucenia, bo styropian miał różne rozmiary np 5tka raz miała ponad 5,5 a raz ok 4...
poza tym kilka paczek było dużo miekszych tzn styropian był b. miękki w stosunku do pozostałych paczek takze ja tez odradzam...
pozdrawiam flowercia

----------


## Sp5es

Te kropki są na plaster potrzebne.
Technicznie absolutnie nic nie dają.

Służą do robienia marketingu, że to "inny materiał"

Lepiej jest zamienić kropki, na prostą płytę...

----------


## login7

te kropki  to taki chłyt marketingowy  ... kiedyś znana firma OPTIMUS tyż dała popis chłytem  na co zresztą poleciało kilkanaście tysięcy baranów ... o sory  naszych rozumnych rodaków czyli "NASZE KOMPUTERY... OPTIMUS... READY FOR DVD  " a pokażcie mi takie które nie są ready  :big tongue:  ,  ale rodak siem zna i wie że w kropkach drzemie siła przepotężna izolacji   :ohmy:   i nic nie jest jej w stanie zniweczyć ...
kropki na PREZYDENTA   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kecajm

Nie do końca zgodziłbym się że kropki to chwyt marketingowy. Przede wszystkim mają odróżnić styropian Termo Organiki od innych producentów (są zastrzeżone patentowo). M.in. ułatwia to inwestorom szybką identyfikację dostarczonego produktu na budowę (lub w hurtowni) oraz ewentualne reklamacje produktu bez folii opakowaniowej. Poza tym same kropki to nie jest tylko barwiony styropian - to opatentowany przez firmę BASF styropian z dodatkiem grfitu o znacznie lepszych parametrach izolacyjnych. Owszem, tych kropek nie jest znacząco dużo w białym styropianie, ale dzięki nim ma on faktycznie, zgodnie z prawdą, nieco lepsze parametry izolacyjne niż bez nich. 


Pozdrawiam,

----------


## wojciaszek

JA KUPIŁEM NA PODŁOGĘ W GRUDNIU 2006 -WYMIAR ,ITP bez problemu.Widocznie przy dużym popycie odpuscili sobie jakość  :Confused:

----------


## aresior

marka wcale nie oznacza wyższej jakości. nie mowię, że to zasada ale... wiele razy przekonałem się na naszej budowie, że cena nie zawsze idzie w parze z jakością. przykładów od groma. między innymi styropian termoorganiki gold ściana. fale dunaju - to o krawędziach niektórych płyt. dla zainteresowanych fotki na priva a jak się nauczę wklejać to je opublikuję pod rozwagę. oczywiście można mówić, ze no name jest gorszy ale to nie rozwiązuje sprawy. kładąc taki styropian powiedzmy w drugiej warstwie od dołu niweczymy wszystkie górne poziomy. makabra jak to zobaczyłem. i co murator to reklama, że najwyzsza jakość. 
to samo z creatonem. też się robi na glazurze siateczka - i to po 11 miesiącach od położenia. 
sąsiad buduje z najtańszego no name'u i jakość domek już stoi. a czy on bedzie stał 100 lat - kogo to obchodzi. czy z porothermu czy z kozłowickiej. no chyba, że ktoś chce mieć poczucie dla samego poczucia, ze kupę kasy władował.
pozdrawiam

aresior

----------


## kecajm

> sąsiad buduje z najtańszego no name'u i jakość domek już stoi. a czy on bedzie stał 100 lat - kogo to obchodzi. czy z porothermu czy z kozłowickiej. no chyba, że ktoś chce mieć poczucie dla samego poczucia, ze kupę kasy władował.


I tu bym się nie zgodził. Owszem dom będzie stał. Ale dając gorsze materiały np. styropian noname sąsiad odczuje to w rachunkach za ogrzewanie, a dając inne gorsze materiały może być zmuszony do wcześniejszego remontu np. ze wzgl. na odpadający tynk, pękające ściany itp. 
I zapłaci w sumie więcej niż gdyby kupił dobre materiały.

----------


## piotrek_w

Zamówiłem robotę z materiałem, 12 cm steropian Izolbetu i 15 cm Termoorganiki. Wszystkie płyty były proste, bo widziałem jak układali. Może tylko ja mam szczęście. Więc niech tak zostanie, oby jak najdłużej.
P.

----------


## aleksandra1

Najpierw kupiłam Austrotherm na wpust i pióro. Jak majstry to zobaczyli, odmówili układania. Te wpusty i pióra strasznie się kruszą. Odesłałam. Zamówiłam termoorganikę na zakładkę. Nie zgłaszali żadnych zastrzeżeń. Wszystko było proste, wszystko było w kropki.

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

> *Najpierw kupiłam Austrotherm na wpust i pióro. Jak majstry to zobaczyli, odmówili układania.* Te wpusty i pióra strasznie się kruszą. Odesłałam. Zamówiłam termoorganikę na zakładkę. Nie zgłaszali żadnych zastrzeżeń. Wszystko było proste, wszystko było w kropki.


  :ohmy:  A cóż to za jełopy z tych majstrów. Skakać chciel po tym styropianie? 
Po prostu szkoda było im czasu. Praca ze styropianem p+w wymaga więcej uwagi na rogach budunku i różnych załamaniach.
Firma firmą ale pod względem izolacji zdecydowanie lepiej sprawuje się styropian z  pióro-wpustem niż z felcem (zakładka).

----------


## gosiasu

Witam,
czy ktoś z forumowiczów słyszał lub używał styropianu firmy STYRMANN?
Dostałam całkiem niezłą ofertę ale nie wiem jakiej jest jakości.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MAREK&KASIA

A czy jest jakiś odpowiednik na polskim rynku styropianu Termo Organiki Platinum o współczynniku przewodzenia l≤0,031 (W/mK)?. "Zwykły" styro to 0,04. Z różnych względów mogę dać tylko 10 cm styropianu więc szukam lepszych właściwosci izolacyjnych.
Pozdr
M

----------


## aresior

jedyne co mogę polecić z materiałów firmowych to wełna ISOVER i do tego w wersji supermata. to faktycznie najwyższa klasa i drugi raz bym ją kupił. nie wiem co ma zastosowanie cegły innej niż porotherm do odpadającego tynku czy pękających ścian. w pewnych miejscach trzeba zazbroić ściany i porobic dylatacje gdzie trzeba i będzie ok.
moge smiało napisać, że po produktach drogich mamy prawo oczekiwać wyższej jakości. tymczasem tak nie jest i często produkt niemarkowy i tani daje bardzo podobny skutek.

zresztą moi drodzy. jak się zakończy budowę to wtedy się wie, że wszystkie te mądre komentarze z czasopism to przynajmniej w części bajka a nie rzeczywistość.
pozdro

aresior

----------


## aleksandra1

A propo's reklamy Termoorganiki:
w blaszaku na budowie zostało mi trochę styropianu no name i 3 paczki Termoorganiki ściana. Ostatnio odkryłam, że myszy wygryzły w styropianie dziurę i zaczęły sobie przygotowywać gniazdo. Zgadnijcie w którym. Nie wzięły się "małpy" za byle jaki styropian, ale za Termoorganika ściana gold. Pewnie też są pod wpływem reklamy.   :D  :D  :D

----------


## aresior

cześć,
żeby nie demonizować. to nie jest tak, ze wszystkie płyty zakupionej przeze mnie termoorganiki gold były krzywe. po prostu zdarzyła się seria paczek z "falą dunaju", miejscami chyba nawet tsunami. jednakże montując takie płyty na dole ściany trudno zachować wyżej stosowne poziomy. całe szczęście, że zdarzyło się to na ścianie garażu połączonego z domem.
a co do tych myszy to wcale się nie dziwię. może zostawiłeś w szopie jakieś numery muratora albo ładnego domu i efekt gotowy. myszy i szczury to podobno jedne z najinteligentniejszych stworzeń a wszystkie współczynniki przenikania ciepła są dla nich istotne.
 :Smile: ))))))


pozdrawiam

aresior

aresior

----------


## pechowiec optymista

Witam!
Z powodu budowy domu niezbyt często piszę w Forum, natomiast często zaglądam tutaj w poszukiwaniu wsparcia technicznego i obiektywnego spojrzenia na sprawę.
W dniu dzisiejszym reklamowałem styropian z Termoorganiki PLATINUM, którego jestem posiadaczem w ilości ok. 400 m kw
Przedstawiciel firmy przyjechał po 3 dniach oraz wielokrotnym telefonicznym ponaglaniu, dlatego że wstrzymałem prace na budynku, ponieważ miałem nadzieje na sensowne wyjście z sytuacji. W dniu dzisiejszym spóźnił się na spotkanie ponad godzinę tłumacząc się mgłą, chociaż obaj przebyliśmy tą samą trasę i ja byłem punktualny. Następnie dowiedziałem sie że produkt który kupiłem jest jednym z najlepszych w swojej klasie na rynku i że wybór był słuszny, chociaż styropian oczywiście jest krzywy, ale zgodnie z polską normą w zakresie dopuszczalnego 1 cm. Otrzymałem także kilka cennych rad na temat wybierania prostych płyt na całe połacie a zostawiania krzywych na docinki, chociaż z każdej paczki na 8 płyt są co najmniej 2 krzywe, a także przecinania płyty na pół aby łatwiej sobie poradzić z jej "bananowym" kształtem.
Nie udało mi się natomiast dowiedzieć dlaczego narożniki nie mają kąta prostego i będę zmuszony wypełniać powstałe szczeliny pianką. Na pożegnanie Pan zapytał mnie o co właściwie mi chodzi i z ironicznym uśmiechem odjechał swoim wspaniałym samochodem służbowym, do którego ja pewnie też się dołożyłem.
Jednym słowem zostałem nabity w wielką styropianową grafitową butelkę za duże pieniądze w stosunku do innych producentów. Radzę innym użytkownikom Forum dobrze przyjrzeć się Termoorganice przed zakupem.
Sposób załatwienia reklamacji - SKANDALICZNY z domieszką cynizmu i obłudy.

----------


## rael_ww

Słuchajcie, a kojarzycie jaka jest teraz cena na Termoorganikę do docieplenia fundamentów? Słyszałem, że 181 zł brutto za m3. Jeżeli chodzi o zwykły FS20 to jakieś 160zł brutto. Przy grubości ocieplenia 8cm.
Dobre są te ceny. 
Muszę w ciągu kilku dni zakupić.

----------


## Iszin

Myślę ze krzywe skrajne płyty w paczkach to norma.  Różnica w długości, szerokości i grubości styropianu tez sie zdarzają, ale teraz już rzadziej. Może dlatego ze używam styropianu Austrotherm.

Na krzywe płyty(łukowate) są dwa sposoby : robić połówki  :smile:    lub nacinać płytę na środku od strony wklęsłej, a następnie przy klejeniu lekko uderzyć w płytę i ona sie nam wyprostuje nie przełamując się(proponuje dać trochę więcej kleju na boki, aby zamortyzować uderzenie) 


Styropian na pióro-wpust jest najlepszy, ale musisz liczyć sie ze stratami, bo możesz układać go tylko w jedna stronę( rowek nie jest na środku)


Jeżeli chcesz uzyskać lepszą cieplność, a możesz dać tylko 10 cm ocieplenia to może dasz mijankowa 2x5 cm, ale tu masz wyższe koszty robocizny i ciut wyższe zużycie materiału.


pozdrawiam

----------


## j-j

Ja wrócę do Termoorganiki.

Widziałem dziś ten który kupiłem- 30 cm P+ z zakładką.

Nie znam się na produkcji, ale pod posadzkę kupiełm AQUA firmy Styropex (Yetico), rewelacja dokładność, równiutkie jak .... nie wiem co  :smile: , frezy idealne.
Styropian z "kuleczek" drobiuteńkich.

Termoorganika:
Styropian z "kulek" grubych, ale może to wina tego że ten wyżej jest wodoodporny, nie wiem ale wizualnie te grube kule wyglądają badziewnie mimo że to Platinum plus.

Frezy w porownaniu ze Styropexem (Yetico), do bani, nierówne.

Myślałem że wina to tego że są to 30 cm i były jakieś kłopoty, ale nie, obok 10 cm zwykły leżał i frez też tak dokładny że będę chyba się trochę gimnastykować aby mieć dom pasywny i piankowac szpary na "równym" frezie i tak będę pewnie musial.

A idźcie wy mi z tymi domami pasywnym itp, serce boli gdy się tak chcemy postarać aby było na 5+ a przyjdzie styropian i trzeba pogodzić się chyba z 4+.

Ech ale niestety Yetico nie dali rady zrobić frezu  :sad: , mają możliwość tylko do 15 cm.

I to moje uwagi tak na pierwszy rzut oka z zewnątrz tej kupy styropianu.
Kiedy rozładuję nie omieszkam spróbować dopasować paru plyt.

Ale pierwsze wrażenie na "-".

pzdr

----------


## odaro

> Myślę ze krzywe skrajne płyty w paczkach to norma.  Różnica w długości, szerokości i grubości styropianu tez sie zdarzają, ale teraz już rzadziej. Może dlatego ze używam styropianu Austrotherm.


Ale co chcesz powiedzieć że Austrotherm jest średniej jakości bo właśnie się przymierzałem do kupna od tego producenta

----------


## ..::M:D::..

chyba zależy z jakiego miotu bo ktoś ostatnio w innym wątku bardzo zachwalał
Austrotherm ,

----------


## odaro

> chyba zależy z jakiego miotu bo ktoś ostatnio w innym wątku bardzo zachwalał
> Austrotherm ,


No właśnie na forum widziałem tylko dobre opinie na temat tego styropianu

----------


## Sako

Tak sobie czytam i pojawiaja sie pewne przemyslenia. Mam wrazenie, ze jesli plyty w "srodku" paczki sa krzywe, a "skrajne" sa krzywe, to jedynym wytlumaczeniem jest to, ze folia z opakowania wykrzywia te skrajne. Moze wiec to, ze jedni maja proste, a inni krzywe lezy w tym, ze jedne paczki byly dluzej skladowane? (tzn czas wypakowania/polozenia minus czas produkcji/zafoliowania) Czy moze to ktos potwierdzic?

Mam takie wraznie, ze to czy plyty sa proste czy krzywe zalezy wlasnie glownie do sposobu pakowania i czasu do rozpakowania bardziej, niz od konkretnej partii towaru czy producenta. Na zdrowy chlopski rozmu, to sposob pakowania z zalozenia powoduje skrajnych wygiecie plyt. 

Jesli chodzi o grubosc, to tu jest gorzej, bo maszyny zwykle sa ustawiane precyzyjnie, moze problemem powoduje to, ze niektore bloki sa np. za wczesnie ciete i pozniej jeszcze puchna, a przy cieciu zaklada sie jeszcze jakies ich puchniecie po pocieciu? Nie znam technologii produkcji, takie skojarzenia pojawiaja mi sie na podstawie znajomosci zwyklych praw fizyki, wiec chetnie przeczytam alternatywne teorie  :smile:

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

> i powiem krotko termoorganika to typowy przerost zarządów nad inzynierami
> i apropo deklarowanej w ciemno wg ciebie wymiany czy serwisu tej firmy to jest zupelnie inaczej
> 
> Nienawiść i kłamstwo przemawia prze Ciebie, 
> 
> Termo Organika i jej inżynierowie wymłsilili kropkowny styropian,
> ponadto dodali coś do niego tak, że klej lepiej przylega do ścian.
> 
> Ale to pewnie układ z którym walczysz, pewnikiem chciałbyś wszytskich zaaresztować, wogóle wszystko zlikwidować , wszyscy coś kręcą , kombinują,
> skandal


dowiedz sie kolego kto wymyslił naprawde "styropian w kropki", czy to dzieło przypadku? czy zamierzonego celu ? czy moze ktos komus coś wykradł  lub tylko pierwszy opatentował ? a najllepiej sięgnij do swojego archiwum kiedy wprowadzono "dalmatyńczyka" i jak sie to przedstawiało ze strony prawnej  :smile: 

ja sam nie będę odpowiadał na te pytania skierowane do Ciebie powyżej, jeśli jesteś tak zadowolony z tego producenta i tak go zachwalasz to dla świętego spokoju SAM powinieneś do tego dojść czy ta włąsnie firma jest ok. na rynku.

Mam swoje zdanie na temat Termoorganiki ale powstrzymam sie od komentarza.

jak ktoś chce znać to na PW  :smile: 
pozdr

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

:big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  hahaha"klej lepiej przylega do ścian"  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

dobre  :big grin: 

a co tu styropian ma do tego  :big grin: ?

----------


## tosinek

To czy ktoś z was może mi powiedzieć, jaki styropian, chcę ocieplić 16 cm i chciałabym aby miał niską lamdę i nie chcę kłócić się z jakimi koliwiek przedstawicielami a to z prostego powodu, żaden nie wychodzi żywy z tych potyczek. Proszę doradźcie???? Myślę o swisporze? DObry wybór???

----------


## kecajm

Najniższą lambdę ma Platinium Termo Organiki  :smile: 

kecajm

----------


## tosinek

A kupiłbyś?

----------


## kecajm

Kupiłem. 12cm.


Kecajm

----------


## Adamol

Austrotherm też ma w swojej ofercie styropian z Neoporem...

----------


## kecajm

Austrotherm - 0.033
Termo Organika - 0.031 (Platinium+)


Kecajm

----------


## Bikerus

> To czy ktoś z was może mi powiedzieć, jaki styropian, chcę ocieplić 16 cm i chciałabym aby miał niską lamdę i nie chcę kłócić się z jakimi koliwiek przedstawicielami a to z prostego powodu, żaden nie wychodzi żywy z tych potyczek. Proszę doradźcie???? Myślę o swisporze? DObry wybór???


Aktualny wątek o najlepszych styropianach : http://forum.muratordom.pl/styropian...ci,t121489.htm
pzdr

----------


## mobutu

jeszcze jeden głos na Austrotherm

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> To czy ktoś z was może mi powiedzieć, jaki styropian, chcę ocieplić 16 cm i chciałabym aby miał niską lamdę i nie chcę kłócić się z jakimi koliwiek przedstawicielami a to z prostego powodu, żaden nie wychodzi żywy z tych potyczek. Proszę doradźcie???? Myślę o swisporze? DObry wybór???
> 
> 
> Aktualny wątek o najlepszych styropianach : http://forum.muratordom.pl/styropian...ci,t121489.htm
> pzdr



Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## wolf2008

> Też miałem Termoorganikę (12cm pióro-wpust) i była niestety krzywa. Firma ma dobry marketing i tyle, co nie idzie w parze z jakością wyrobów.


dobry marketing a kłamstwo to dwie różne sprawy.
już wiem, że nie skorzystam z Termorganiki.  :sad:

----------


## Jan1975

kupiłem Termo Gold Ściana (15cm)  i jest prosty

----------


## tomlolo

Mam zakupioną termoorganikę na ściany i podłogi więc jest tego trochę. Po zewnętrzyn wyglądzie paczek (oraz 2 - 3 rozpakowałem) jest prościutki.
Natomiast ścianę fundamentową ocieplałem z firmy Styropmin. Ten to był dopiero wygięty w łuk, a szczególnie zewnętrzne płyty z paczki. 
O termoorganice dokładnie się wypowiem za parę miesięcy jak ocieple domek. Ale podejrzewam że to zależy z jakiego zakładu produkcyjnego pochodzi dana partia towaru.

----------


## Cezzary

Mój styropian termoorganiki (Platinum Plus 15 cm) też jest krzywy - dwie skrajne płyty w paczce, ale tylko do ok 5-6 mm. Podejrzewam jednak, że przyczyna jest pakowanie w folię, która za mocno ściska styropian, i przy po dłuższym czasie wygina skrajne płyty. Trzeba skrobać żeby było prosto.

Ponadto niestety okazało się, że płyty po przyklejeniu Izolbetem na następny dzień samoczynnie odpadają. Proszę was o opinie i doświadczenie co do tego kleju. Nie wiem czy przyczyną jest klej, czy też fakt, że grafitowy styropian bardzo mocno nagrzewa się od słońca. Podejrzewam, że jednostronne nagrzewanie się styropianu może powodować jego wygięcie, i odspojenie się od świeżego kleju. Klej pozostaje na ścianie i trzyma się jej bardzo dobrze. Od strony północnej budynku nie ma takiego problemu.

Pomocy!

----------


## piotrm74

Kupiłem 40m3 Golda 16cm z frezem. Płyty równe, frezy równe, na razie wszystko jest OK.

----------


## Killer_su

Jak mnie wk... takie pustaki   :Evil: 




> Ja piję soki z Tarczyna i Tymbarku, jak chcesz możesz wybrać napoje pomarańczowe w Biedronce.J Co jest lepsze. Ja piję   Coca Colę ty możesz LiderPrice -Koktę,  Pije Heinekena możesz kupić TescoValue. Ja używam pasty do zębów Blend a mend ty ....nie mam pojęcia.


Wymieniłeś bardzo przeciętne produkty, które kosztują tyle ile kosztują ponieważ firmy muszą sobie jakoś zrekompensować nakłady na marketing.
Ja zamiast Tarczyna i Tymbarku wolę soki naturalne - wyciskane. Pastę do zębów też kupuję lepszą. No ale widze, że piffko tesco value jest Ci znane - ja bym nawet marki nie skojarzył  :Smile: 
No ale oczywiście Ty możesz pić to świństwo i tym g. myć zęby. nawet możesz na ściany dać krzywą Termo Organikę - Twój wybór! Super, że przy tym jesteż bardzo zadowolony   :Lol:  

Przy okazji - jakie normy dopuszczają aż tak suże odchyłki w sstyropianie? To są normy wewnętrzne Termo Organiki?

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> a dając inne gorsze materiały może być zmuszony do wcześniejszego remontu np. ze wzgl. na odpadający tynk, pękające ściany itp. 
> I zapłaci w sumie więcej niż gdyby kupił dobre materiały.


Tak sobie tłumacz, tylko krzywdy nie zrób .. Nawet najlepszy materiał może koncertowo sp.. "ekipa budowlana". 

Pocieszające jest, że każdy kto kupuje "lepsze" materiały właśnie tak sobie tłumaczy decyzję o ich zakupie  :wink:  Ja tam buduję z suporka ...

----------


## kecajm

> Przy okazji - jakie normy dopuszczają aż tak suże odchyłki w sstyropianie? To są normy wewnętrzne Termo Organiki?


Termo Organika nie stosuje żadnych norm wewnętrznych określających własności styropianu jak i tolerancje wymiarów - określa to przede wszystkim norma EN 13163 i pozostałe normy powiązane również EN.


Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Killer_su

[quote="kecajm"]


> określa to przede wszystkim norma EN 13163 i pozostałe normy powiązane również EN.


1 cm na długości poniżej metra?   :ohmy:  
Na prawdę jestem zadziwiony   :ohmy:

----------


## kecajm

> 4.2.5	Płaskość
> 
>  Płaskość powinna być określana zgodnie z EN 825. Maksymalne odchylenie od płaskości, Smax, nie powinno przekraczać tolerancji dla deklarowanej klasy, podanych w tablicy 1. 
> 
>  Tablica 1 – Klasy tolerancji wymiarów
> 
>   Płaskość c	 P1	 +/-  30 mm
> 	 P2	 +/-  15 mm
> 	 P3	 +/-  10 mm
> ...


To cytat z EN13163. Jak widać są 4 klasy tolerancji płaskości. TO deklaruje P3.

----------


## Killer_su

Dzięki!
Ale i tak jestem zadziwiony   :ohmy:

----------


## MARTiiii

TO czy nam sie trafi prosty czy krzywy raczej zalezy od partii. Tak wnioskuje po frum  :wink: . Termoorganika to marketing w czystej postaci, nawet w to ich 0,031 nie wierze   :Lol:  . 

U siebie mam Genderke, narazie proste.

----------


## kecajm

> Termoorganika to marketing w czystej postaci, nawet w to ich 0,031 nie wierze


Ja nie muszę wierzyć bo wiem. Widziałem wyniki badań. Potwierdzone zresztą w ITB - patrz RT ITB-1023/2006.

Płaskość ma takie poziomy, bo dla niektórych typów styropianu jest bardzo trudno technologicznie całkowiecie pozbyć się wyginania płyt - wręcz jest to niemożliwe. No chyba że się je zmieli.

----------


## Coquelicot

Zamówiłem 13 m3 Termoograniki Fundament Gold na fundamenty.

A ci przywieźli Fundament Silver  :Evil:  

Teraz hurtownia odkręca w Termoorganice (ktora sie kaja) a ja tracę czas. Nietypowy wymiar, wiec bede musial czekac az  laskawie przywioza wlasciwy.

Dodam, ze transport byl z fabryki firmowym autem producenta.

----------


## Jan1975

> Jak mnie wk... takie pustaki  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomaszfeliks
> 
> ...


Nic nie kumasz, markowe bo marketing ale jeśli jakaś firma np: BMW ładuje kasę w marketing to nie będzie sobie robiła krzywdy lewizną, jak się zdarzy np jakaś wada techniczna w jakimś podzespole to zrobią , ( być może także ze względów marketingowych ) wymianę tej części. Nie mówię że w markowych nie ma zdarzają się problemy, są zawsze i wszedzie tyl etylko że w markowyh jest ich mniej, i tyle. Oczywiśćie jest sznasa że kupisz nie markowy produkt i będzie służył ci przez lata, i fajnie ale jak mnie stać to wolę nie ryzykować.
Nie stać mnie na tanie buty :smile:

----------


## Jan1975

> marka wcale nie oznacza wyższej jakości. nie mowię, że to zasada ale... wiele razy przekonałem się na naszej budowie, że cena nie zawsze idzie w parze z jakością. przykładów od groma. między innymi styropian termoorganiki gold ściana. fale dunaju - to o krawędziach niektórych płyt. dla zainteresowanych fotki na priva a jak się nauczę wklejać to je opublikuję pod rozwagę. oczywiście można mówić, ze no name jest gorszy ale to nie rozwiązuje sprawy. kładąc taki styropian powiedzmy w drugiej warstwie od dołu niweczymy wszystkie górne poziomy. makabra jak to zobaczyłem. i co murator to reklama, że najwyzsza jakość. 
> to samo z creatonem. też się robi na glazurze siateczka - i to po 11 miesiącach od położenia. 
> sąsiad buduje z najtańszego no name'u i jakość domek już stoi. a czy on bedzie stał 100 lat - kogo to obchodzi. czy z porothermu czy z kozłowickiej. no chyba, że ktoś chce mieć poczucie dla samego poczucia, ze kupę kasy władował.
> pozdrawiam
> 
> aresior


jeśli takie coś się zdarzyło to dlaczego nie szukałeś pomocy u handlowców, trzeba było reklamować, jak kupisz dwa lewe buty to też w nich chodzisz.

----------


## Jan1975

> Przy okazji - jakie normy dopuszczają aż tak suże odchyłki w sstyropianie? To są normy wewnętrzne Termo Organiki?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Termo Organika nie stosuje żadnych norm wewnętrznych określających własności styropianu jak i tolerancje wymiarów - określa to przede wszystkim norma EN 13163 i pozostałe normy powiązane również EN.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Z tego co mi wiadomo, norma na opakowaniu a norma w paczce to zupełnie co innego. Weż sobie nawet zważ taki styropian z normami i będziesz wiedział ile nasypali granulatu.

----------


## Jan1975

> TO czy nam sie trafi prosty czy krzywy raczej zalezy od partii. Tak wnioskuje po frum . Termoorganika to marketing w czystej postaci, nawet w to ich 0,031 nie wierze   . 
> 
> U siebie mam Genderke, narazie proste.


Genderka prosta ale samo powietrze rozejdzie ci się na ścianie, granulat ledowo trzyma całość w kupie, gratuluje :smile:

----------


## tadeuszkarwinski

Przeczytałem Wasze posty i jestem przekonany, że większość negatywnych wpisów na temat produktów Termo Organiki to robota konkurencji.
Pewności nie mam, jest to moje  przekonanie.
Firma ma zupełnie inne produkty niż reszta konkurencji i to ich wk....wia.
Niby ten sam produkt a jednak inny, byłem na stronie TO, rozwijają prdukty próbują być najlepsi,kombinują jak ulepszyć materiały, z Neopoerem szary , w kropki to pewnie jest przyczyną tej niechęci. Typowe polskie piekiełko, wszędzie. Ktoś wychodzi do przodu to zmasowany atak. Na stronie znalazłem informacje o konkursie który od maja Termo Organika organizuje: Gaudi projekt, skierowany głównie do architektów i artystów ale każdy może wziąć w nim udział. Może ci wszyscy co walczą o lepsze jutro polskiego budownictwa wyżyją się w nim , może wygrają jakieś nagrody i spojrzą z uśmiechem na świat.
www.termoorganikagaudiprojekt.pl

----------


## tadeuszkarwinski

> Chciałam przestrzec kupujących ten styropian.
> Sytuacja jest taka - kupiłam styropian termoorganika silver gr 15 cm frezowany do ocieplania ścian. W paczce mieści się cztery płyty. Gdy ekipa 
> zaczęła ocieplanie okazało się, że tylko 2 płyty w paczce są proste - te środkowe , a dwie pozostałe są wykrzywione w łuk- po położeniu na płaskim podłożu środek płyty odstaje na ok. 1 cm. Tak było w każdej kolejnej paczce (razem 97 paczek). Wcześniej kupowałam styropian innej firmy i nie było takiej sytuacji, więc próbowałam złożyć reklamację. Przedstawiciel termoorganiki stwierdził, że jeżeli odchyłki są do 1 cm to wszystko jest zgodne z normą i reklamacji nie uznają. Sprawdziłam w normie - rzeczywiście tak jest.
> na moje pytanie jak mam ten styropian ułożyć  stwierdził, że trzeba go przeciąć przez środek i wtedy nie będzie nierówności. Cała ta sytuacja mi się nie podoba bo firma reklamuje się, że jej produkty są najwyższej jakości , a tu połowa płyt krzywych


Nie mogę zaprzeczyć,  że nawet w najlepszej firmie zdarzają się wadliwe produkty. Ale czytając poniższe posty i jestem przekonany, że większość negatywnych wpisów na temat produktów Termo Organiki to robota konkurencji. 
Pewności nie mam, jest to moje przekonanie. 
Firma ma zupełnie inne produkty niż reszta konkurencji i to ich wk....wia. 
Niby ten sam produkt a jednak inny, byłem na stronie TO, rozwijają produkty próbują być najlepsi,kombinują jak ulepszyć materiały,styropian z Neopoerem szary , w kropki , taki owaki.....to pewnie jest przyczyną tej niechęci. Typowe polskie piekiełko, wszędzie.
 Ktoś wychodzi do przodu to zmasowany atak. 

Na stronie znalazłem informacje o konkursie, który od maja 2008 Termo Organika organizuje: tzw.  Gaudi projekt, skierowany głównie do architektów i artystów ale każdy może wziąć w nim udział. 

Może ci wszyscy co walczą o lepsze jutro polskiego budownictwa wyżyją się w nim , może wygrają nawet jakieś nagrody i spojrzą z uśmiechem na świat. 
Niech się sprawdzą, jest niezłe jury a prace będą oceniać anonimowo.

www.termoorganikagaudiprojekt.pl


_________________

----------


## Killer_su

Eeeee.... ja nie robię w styro   :big grin:  
Zdziwiłem się tylko, że firma tak dbająca o wizerunek ma takie odchyły na metrze. Ot co. Poza tym nadal uważam, że kropki są chcytem typowo marketingowym. Neopor to co innego, ale to i tak nie innowacja Termoorganiki, a Basfa.
Zgodzisz się chyba, że TO pakuje dużo kasy na marketing? Nie oceniam czy to dobrze czy źle, ale taka inwestycja (jak stać na to firmę) zawsze podnosi jej wizerunek w sposób niezależny od jakości produktu (nie twierdzę, że TO ma złe produkty). W każdym razie podejmowanie decyzji o zakupie tylko na podstawie reklam nie do końca mnie przekonuje...

----------


## tomaszfeliks

> Napisał Killer_su
> 
> Jak mnie wk... takie pustaki  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nic dodać nic ująć , zostaw ale zostaw gościa, i tak ma w życiu ....chcoiaż tacy są najszczęśliwsi.

----------


## Sp5es

> hahaha... 
> 
> niezłe
> 
> Każdy spec od reklamy powie że kropki są wybiegiem aby się zróżnicować produkt na rynku )) co coś jak zielone granulki TAED w proszkach do prania. 
> 
> Zupełnie bez sensu
> 
> PS
> I napewno nie wpadli na to inżynierowie a marketingowcy. I moim zdaniem pomysł to strzał w 10. Dzisiaj każdy wie czym się różni TO o zwykłego styropianu. A różni się tylko kropkami ))



Kropki Termoorganiki niczemu nie służą, opróćz robienia kasy.

natomiast TAED , ha, ha... ma funkcję katalizatora rozkładu nadboranów.
I mimo, ze to tylko zielone kropki, to działają, ha, ha...

Katalizatorów nie trzeba ładować workami.

----------


## tomaszfeliks

W czarnych kulkach jest NEOPOR firm BASF,
ten sam co w srebnoszarych płytach przeznaczonych do budownictwa energooszczędnego,
producent nie mówi że sa o wiele cieplejsze niż zwykłe
przekonuje że kropki to znak jakości i pewności marki.
Reszta na rynku biała masa to może być syf malaria albo nie
Tutaj masz pewność że kupujesz markowy towar!!!

----------


## edde

> W czarnych kulkach jest NEOPOR firm BASF,
> ten sam co w srebnoszarych płytach przeznaczonych do budownictwa energooszczędnego,
> producent nie mówi że sa o wiele cieplejsze niż zwykłe
> przekonuje że kropki to znak jakości i pewności marki.
> Reszta na rynku biała masa to może być syf malaria albo nie
> Tutaj masz pewność że kupujesz markowy towar!!!


może już nie pij wiecej...

----------


## r-32

Z przykrością podbijam

----------


## r-32

Przy okazji - co powiecie na kleje "kabe"
przymierzam się do kupna (mam dobrą cenę)
oczekuję na komentarze - na co zwrócić uwagę ?
( mam styro z paneltechu - jak zacznę kleić to dam znać jaki jest)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## inco.yasmin

> Wybaczcie, że trochę nie na temat, ale chciałem zapytac jak obliczyć ile potrzebne styro na ściany. *Tzn.: zamienic m3 na m2. Mam ok. 180 m2 ścian elewacji, ile muszę kupić m3?*


czytajac takie pytania zachodze w głowe jak mozna skonczyc szkole podstawową nie operujac matematyka na tym poziomie (szok!)  :ohmy:  
sama jestem głąb matematyczny  ale jeszcze dzielic i dodawać do 100 umiem

Metr szescianny (m3) to 100 cm na 100 cm na 100 cm
Nie wiem jaka ma byc grubosc ocieplenia elewacji  styropianem - ale np zakladajac gr   20 cm. - musimy podzielic  grubosc naszego 1 metra3  styropianu o gr  100 cm na kawałki o grubosci 20 cm - czyli z 1 m3 wyjdzie nam 5 sztuk 20 centymetrowych "czesci"
czyli z 1 m 3 wyjdzie nam 5 m 2 o grubosci 20 cm (oczywiscie tak samo postepujemy w przypadku gr 10 czy 12 czy 15 cm)

Potem dzielimy 180 m2 na 5 m2 i mamy wynik 36. Czyli nalezy " na styk" zakupic 36 m3 (szesciennych) styropianu (plus dorzucic z 10-15 %- wiadomo  :smile: )
ehhh...

----------


## kecajm

Dużo prościej jest pomnożyć 180m2 przez żądaną grubość ocieplenia, czyli np. 0,2 m.   :big tongue:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Bigbeat

> czytajac takie pytania zachodze w głowe jak mozna skonczyc szkole podstawową nie operujac matematyka na tym poziomie (szok!)


Będzie jeszcze gorzej  :wink: 
Za kilka lat za domami zaczną rozglądać się absolwenci szkół średnich, którzy już nie zdawali matury z matematyki.

----------


## 12marek

> Napisał BRAMER
> 
> Wybaczcie, że trochę nie na temat, ale chciałem zapytac jak obliczyć ile potrzebne styro na ściany. *Tzn.: zamienic m3 na m2. Mam ok. 180 m2 ścian elewacji, ile muszę kupić m3?*
> 
> 
> czytajac takie pytania zachodze w głowe jak mozna skonczyc szkole podstawową nie operujac matematyka na tym poziomie (szok!)  
> sama jestem głąb matematyczny  ale jeszcze dzielic i dodawać do 100 umiem
> 
> Metr szescianny (m3) to 100 cm na 100 cm na 100 cm
> ...


Mam nadzieję, że koledze chodziło właśnie o te 10-15 %   :Wink2:  

Ale jeżeli nie, a wywód był zbyt skomplikowany to podam wzór prostszy:

ilość m2 ścian do ocieplenia [ w metrach] x ( słownie razy) grubość styropianu [w metrach, a raczej dziesiątych jego częściach] = ilość m3 styropianu do kupienia.
 Oczywiście plus te 10-15%   :Wink2: 

Pozdrawiam BRAMER   :big grin:

----------


## tomik.z

> Napisał tomaszfeliks
> 
> może już nie pij wiecej...
> 
> zmień dilera i nie obrażaj ludzi
> 
> 
> Gościu wyluzuj już - nikt cie nie chce czytać i nic tu nie wnosisz.
> I na handlu też się nie znasz bo pewnie wielu osobom obrzydziłeś styropian TO.
> ...


witam

szukalem na tym forum dosc konkretnych informacji - ktore zreszta znalazlem - ale przy okazji na tyle sie wciagnalem w te "pyskowke" ze az postanowilem napisac, co o tym mysle :smile: 

nie mam zamiaru nikogo obrazac, ( jak ww. siebie nawzajem  :wink:  ), ale generalne spostrzezenie mam takie - i to nie tylko w odniesieniu do kwestionowania jakosci Termoorganiki, ale markowych produktow w ogole:

ok, byc moze cos w tym jest, ze ludzie sceptycznie podchodza do reklamy, gdy jest jej duzo, ale logika zgodnie z ktora odrzuca sie wyroby takie jak styropian w kropki czy cos rownie charaktersystycznego i markowego, tylko dlatego, ze jest to reklamowane, to pomysl porownywalny z tym, zeby do reklam podchodzic zupelnie bezkrytycznie. taki sam sens, tyle ze w lustrzanym odbiciu :smile: 

to, ze ktos sie reklamuje, to znaczy, ze jest do niczego??!! a co ma robic? czasy "siedz w kacie, a znajda cie" juz sie skonczyly. firma sie reklamuje, zeby poinformowac o swoim istnieniu, ale przeciez nikt rozsadny nie zaplaci niemalych pieniedzy za towar tylko na podstawie tego, ze widzial opakowanie na reklamowym zdjeciu w gazecie! no chyba ze o czyms nie wiem :smile:  jesli ludzie to kupuja (a kupuja) to znaczy, ze to jednak nie jest bubel :smile:

----------


## Galain

Rowno rok temu izolowalam caly dom Termoorganika Platinum + 15cm.
Potwierdzam opinie inicjatorki watku: niektore plyty okazaly sie krzywe. Te, ktorych absolutnie nie dalo sie "wyrobic" reklamowalam. Dostalam nowe paczki plus jeszcze kilka paczek 1cm., jako zadoscuczynienie i w ramach przeprosin za 2-tygodniowy okres oczekiwania na wymiane wadliwego towaru.
Choc nie ukrywam, ze takie reklamacje zdarzaja sie zdecydowanie zbyt czesto, jak na firme, ktora chce miec jakas renome. Nie bylo tez przyjemne to, ze musialam poswiecic czas i energie na reklamacje, czekanie, rozmawianie z przedstawicielka, etc. A ekipie oczywiscie sie spieszylo...

Ludzie kieruja sie roznymi kryteriami wyboru towaru... I DOBRZE! Dla mnie istotne bylo to, ze - w przeciwienstwie do np. BASF'a, czy Austrotherm'u - Termoorganika jest firma POLSKA. Moze to glupi sentymentalizm, ale staram sie wybierac polskie produkty, swietne (w miare mozliwosci).
Osobiscie jestem z Termoorganiki zadowolona. Dawalam ja tez pod wylewki i, jako izolacje garazu.

Pozdrawiam, G.

----------


## sylvia1

u mnie ponad rok temu też termoorganika platinum. Niestety reklamacja nie przyniosła rezultatu. Przyjechał przedstawiciel obmierzył płyty i orzekł, że wszystko zgodne z normami a że odchyłki sięgały 1 cm to nic... Ważne że były poniżej 15 mm. Do dziś mam tylko protokół z wizyty przedstawiciela bo odpowiedzi żadnej.  Co ciekawe termoorganika na podłogi (silver i gold plus) były ok  ale one były 5 cm i bez frezów a nie 15 cm jak platinum. Jedyne co mi się udało osiągnąć to fakt, że gdy się okazało, że styropian był zbyt na styk to pan przedstawiciel załatwił brakujące 1,5 m3 w 2 dni   :Roll:

----------


## pblochu

Dobra 
Rozmawiałem gościem, który zajmuje się ocieplaniem osiedli – no wiecie wielka firma podobno duże doświadczenie, – więc pogadać można (realizacji ze względu na cenę stanowcze nie)
Dowiedziałem się- ku mojemu ogólnemu zdziwieniu,  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   –że podobno są jakieś problemy z klejeniem czarnych (grafitowych) styropianów (styropian z Neoporem). Ponoć człek ten dużo eksperymentował – klej takiej czy innej firmy (dotyczy klei na bazie cementu), mniej wody- więcej wody, zacinanie płyt etc. A efekt ten sam tj. na drugi dzień wystarczyło ponoć puknąć w przyklejoną i nie zakołkowaną płytę żeby ta odkleiła się. Odchodzi styropian od warstwy kleju. 
Co o tym sądzicie – facet plecie czy rzeczywiście coś w tym jest?
 :ohmy:   :Evil:   :big grin:

----------


## sylvia1

> Dobra 
> Rozmawiałem gościem, który zajmuje się ocieplaniem osiedli – no wiecie wielka firma podobno duże doświadczenie, – więc pogadać można (realizacji ze względu na cenę stanowcze nie)
> Dowiedziałem się- ku mojemu ogólnemu zdziwieniu,    –że podobno są jakieś problemy z klejeniem czarnych (grafitowych) styropianów (styropian z Neoporem). Ponoć człek ten dużo eksperymentował – klej takiej czy innej firmy (dotyczy klei na bazie cementu), mniej wody- więcej wody, zacinanie płyt etc. A efekt ten sam tj. na drugi dzień wystarczyło ponoć puknąć w przyklejoną i nie zakołkowaną płytę żeby ta odkleiła się. Odchodzi styropian od warstwy kleju. 
> Co o tym sądzicie – facet plecie czy rzeczywiście coś w tym jest?


 u mnie ocieplały dwie ekipy były jakie były i nic nie odpadało styropian termoorganika platinum klej termoorganiki, kołkowali dopiero na 3 dzień i nic nie odleciało. Chyba ściemnia.

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał pblochu
> 
> Dobra 
> Rozmawiałem gościem, który zajmuje się ocieplaniem osiedli – no wiecie wielka firma podobno duże doświadczenie, – więc pogadać można (realizacji ze względu na cenę stanowcze nie)
> Dowiedziałem się- ku mojemu ogólnemu zdziwieniu,    –że podobno są jakieś problemy z klejeniem czarnych (grafitowych) styropianów (styropian z Neoporem). Ponoć człek ten dużo eksperymentował – klej takiej czy innej firmy (dotyczy klei na bazie cementu), mniej wody- więcej wody, zacinanie płyt etc. A efekt ten sam tj. na drugi dzień wystarczyło ponoć puknąć w przyklejoną i nie zakołkowaną płytę żeby ta odkleiła się. Odchodzi styropian od warstwy kleju. 
> Co o tym sądzicie – facet plecie czy rzeczywiście coś w tym jest?
>   
> 
> 
>  u mnie ocieplały dwie ekipy były jakie były i nic nie odpadało styropian termoorganika platinum klej termoorganiki, kołkowali dopiero na 3 dzień i nic nie odleciało. Chyba ściemnia.


Plecie i to w 100%.
Neopor to normalny styropian i pod względem przyczepności nie różni się od białego

----------


## pblochu

Dzięki serdeczne

----------


## Malobert

> Nie do końca zgodziłbym się że kropki to chwyt marketingowy. Przede wszystkim mają odróżnić styropian Termo Organiki od innych producentów (są zastrzeżone patentowo). M.in. ułatwia to inwestorom szybką identyfikację dostarczonego produktu na budowę (lub w hurtowni) oraz ewentualne reklamacje produktu bez folii opakowaniowej. Poza tym same kropki to nie jest tylko barwiony styropian - to opatentowany przez firmę BASF styropian z dodatkiem grfitu o znacznie lepszych parametrach izolacyjnych. Owszem, tych kropek nie jest znacząco dużo w białym styropianie, ale dzięki nim ma on faktycznie, zgodnie z prawdą, nieco lepsze parametry izolacyjne niż bez nich. 
> Pozdrawiam,


Naprawdę łyknąłeś tę marketingową papkę i w to wierzysz ?  :smile: 
a tak poza tematem, zanim termo-organika wprowadzi nas w technologie kosmiczno-astrologiczne mogłaby zainwestować w jakąś maszynę do w miarę prostego cięcia styropianu, to zapewne tańsze od patentowania jakichś bzdur, albo kosztownych kampanii reklamowych, inne firmy już tę ziemską technologię produkcji prostego styropianu opanowały  :smile:

----------


## tadeuszkarwinski

> Dobra 
> Rozmawiałem gościem, który zajmuje się ocieplaniem osiedli – no wiecie wielka firma podobno duże doświadczenie, – więc pogadać można (realizacji ze względu na cenę stanowcze nie)
> Dowiedziałem się- ku mojemu ogólnemu zdziwieniu,    –że podobno są jakieś problemy z klejeniem czarnych (grafitowych) styropianów (styropian z Neoporem). Ponoć człek ten dużo eksperymentował – klej takiej czy innej firmy (dotyczy klei na bazie cementu), mniej wody- więcej wody, zacinanie płyt etc. A efekt ten sam tj. na drugi dzień wystarczyło ponoć puknąć w przyklejoną i nie zakołkowaną płytę żeby ta odkleiła się. Odchodzi styropian od warstwy kleju. 
> Co o tym sądzicie – facet plecie czy rzeczywiście coś w tym jest?


Niedouczenie tzw. zawodowców, ekspertów,  ich głupota jest w naszym pięknym kraju normą jest po prostu kuriozalna. Niestety codziennie mamy z nimi do czynienia, począwszy od informatków, mechaników samochodowych, lekarzach.....słyszymy pełne wodolejstwa pseudo diagnozy naogół nie mające nic z rzeczywistością
Trudno wymagać by w budowlance było inaczej.  I takiemu Panu klej sie nie klei. Plecie moim zadaniem trzy po trzy bo taka natura " eksperta" by się znać na wszytskim.
Z pewnych informacji wiem , że duży wykonawcy sczególnie Ci od wielkiej płyty nie używaja z NEOPEREM praktycznie nigdy,  bo jest to produkt po prostu drozszy od zwykłego białego.

 Kupują najtańszy by wyrobić się  z robocizną i wykonaniem po wygraniu- ceną lub w inny staropolski sposób - przetargu w spółdzelni. Tak czy inaczej mają koszty.

----------


## MCB

Zakończyłem ocieplanie ścian.
Styropian Termoorganiki Platinum ściana 20cm z frezem.

Kilka miesięcy (6)  leżał w garażu. Na 3 sztuki w paczce 2 zewnętrzne wygięte lekko w łuk. Być może rozcięcie opakowań uchroniło by przed odkształceniem.
Bardziej wygięte były dzielone w poprzek na pół i klejone obok siebie.

Frez spełnia swoją rolę chociaż przy takiej grubości są niewielkie szczeliny. Na wszelki wypadek zakleiłem je klejem tytan EOS lub zwykłą pianką, tak żeby do środka nie dostała się zaprawa klejowa siatki.

Styropian bardzo fajny w obróbce. W porównaniu do białego wydaje się bardziej zwarty i tak jakby tłusty. 
Łatwo się przecina np. płytę 20cm wzdłuż na 2x10cm wielgachną piłą zębatą do drzew. Fajnie się go obrabia. Nie sypie się.

Przed klejeniem fachowcy przecierali lekko klejoną powierzchnię. Klej termoorganiki Platinum. Trzyma bardzo dobrze (na silce).

Kołki: 2 na płytę.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## awt

Nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja odnoszę wrażenie, że na tym i na innych wątkach ludzie zakładają wątki nie po to by się czegoś dowiedzieć albo swoją wiedzą podzielić ale po to aby kogoś zbluzgać szczególnie jeśli ten ktoś nie popiera jego (akwizytora) firmy. W tym wątku to szczególnie razi, jak tak dalej pójdzie to liczba akwizytorów pewnie niedługo przekroczy liczbę innych forumowiczów. Będą się kłócić między sobą kto bardziej wychwali wspólnego pracodawcę (o ile to nie jest jedna osoba)
Jeśli chodzi o pastę do zębów, to kiedyś przeczytałem, że w zasadzie to te wszystkie 7w1, 24h, fluory, sody i takie tam to tylko marketing. Najważniejsza jest dokładność czyszczenia, dieta i geny.

----------


## Player

Witam
Mam ocieplony dom TO Silver 12cm- kleje Bolix- bardzo jestem zadowolony, styro badzo twarde w porównaniu ze zwykłym białym- jakie kupuje sie np. na bloki.
W tej chwili zamówiłem sobie TO Silver na podłogi.
Robiła mi ekipa z 16letnim doswiadczeniem w ocipleniach- byli bardzo zadowoleni.
Słyszałem jedynie ,że między Silver Gold a Platinium- warto wziąść tańszy Silver do nie ma większej różnicy- i tak zrobiłem.
Co do odklejania sie styro od ścian....hhhhmm
ocieplałem w pażdzierniku i nie kołkowałem(przy porotermie nie ma to sensu)- klej Bolix Z- przykleiłem jeden na próbę- trzeba sie postarać ,aby go oderwać.
Generalnie produkt ok- może ktos trafił partyjkę gorszego. Poza tym jak ktos juz napisał wolę dać zarobić rodzimej firmie.
pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## martadela

Witam,
brałam TO Silwer 15cm ściana i niestety musze przyznać że sporo sztuk jest krzywych... Płyta wygina się w łuk wzdłuż dłuższego boku.
Najbardziej krzywe płyty miały do 1cm odchylenia od środka do zewnętrznych krawędzi.
Co do kleju do styro i do siatki nie mam zastrzeżeń jest super.
Kupowałam jesienią 2008.


Jeżeli zdecysujecie się naten produkt wynegocjujcie jak ja u sprzedawcy wymianę wszelkich krzywych płyt lub ich zwrot... U mnie wyszło prawie 12 paczek krzywych   :Roll:

----------


## rpilski

Odgrzeje troszkę temat, bo nie znalazłem innego, bardziej pasującego. Został mi kawałek styropianu Genderka EPS 200 i postanowiłem zbadać jego gęstość. Próbka niewielka (kawałek 20cmx20cmx10cm), ale mam wagę, która waży z dokładnością do 0.05g. Gęstość wyszła 23,5kg/m3. Tak na oko to bliżej EPS150 niż EPS200 (ten miałby gęstość raczej bliżej 30kg/m3). Akurat w moim przypadku EPS150 starcza, ale niesmak pozostaje.

----------


## Lakes

> Witam,
> brałam TO Silwer 15cm ściana i niestety musze przyznać że sporo sztuk jest krzywych... Płyta wygina się w łuk wzdłuż dłuższego boku.
> Najbardziej krzywe płyty miały do 1cm odchylenia od środka do zewnętrznych krawędzi.
> Co do kleju do styro i do siatki nie mam zastrzeżeń jest super.
> Kupowałam jesienią 2008.
> 
> 
> Jeżeli zdecysujecie się naten produkt wynegocjujcie jak ja u sprzedawcy wymianę wszelkich krzywych płyt lub ich zwrot... U mnie wyszło prawie 12 paczek krzywych


Odśiweżyłem wątek początkowy i mimo upływu czasu widzę, że nic się nie zmieniło co do kalibracji i trzymania wymiaru TO.

Robiliśmy ostatnio dom energooszczędny gr. styr 30 cm, klient zainwestował w ten styropian i przy tej grubości oczekiwał analogicznej jakości wykonywanych prac.

Styropian nie trzymał wymiaru odchyłki były w płaszczyźnie i wymiarach. 
Niektóre płyty miały spore łudki doszło do tego, że musieliśmy nacinać w pionie od przyklejanej strony żeby zminimalizować klawiszowanie. Moje wnioski są takie brak sezonowania styropianu, niewłaściwe składowanie. 
Zdarza się, że spotykamy się z taką jakością styropianu, także przypadek TO nie jest odosobniony. 
Efekt: zwiększone zużycie kleju do przyklejania i zatapiania siatki, tarcie styropianu a za tym strata grubości, dłuższy czas wykonania prac.

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## 27sopel

Styropian z Termo organiki ma najlepsze parametry na polskim rynku. Jak Niemcy zamawiają T O  platinium to musi być dobry

----------


## rpilski

> Styropian z Termo organiki ma najlepsze parametry na polskim rynku. Jak Niemcy zamawiają T O  platinium to musi być dobry


Zmniejsz swój avatar, bo nie da się po ludzku czytać  wątku.

----------


## seba_x

> Jak Niemcy zamawiają T O  platinium to musi być dobry


miliony much jedzą gówno , chyba jest dobre ! tylko dlaczego ludzie go nie jedzą ?   :Lol:

----------


## krzyk123

> Styropian z Termo organiki ma najlepsze parametry na polskim rynku. Jak Niemcy zamawiają T O  platinium to musi być dobry


Ja pierdzielę. Ale rozwaliłeś wątek tym swoim awatarem XXXL!!!

A co do styropianu, to w czym jest lepszy Platinum + od np. Lambdy Swisspora ?
(przy czym cena lambdy jest sporo niższa).

----------


## wylon

Witam

Mam pytanie czy znacie ten styropian i co o nim sądzicie http://www.domstyr.pl/ 
wiadomo, że jest bardzo tani.

A czy nie uważacie, że lepiej kupić styropian grubszy o1-2cm http://www.domstyr.pl/ a i tak taniej wyjdzie jak by kupić Termo organika.
Oczywiście biorąc pod uwagę, że styropian jest równy itp., Jeśli by nie był to zawsze można kupić frezowany to chyba znika problem mostków termicznych.
Proszę o pomoc chcę ocieplić dom 200m2 ścian 15cm grubości
[/i]

----------


## Charlie

> Odgrzeje troszkę temat, bo nie znalazłem innego, bardziej pasującego. Został mi kawałek styropianu Genderka EPS 200 i postanowiłem zbadać jego gęstość. Próbka niewielka (kawałek 20cmx20cmx10cm), ale mam wagę, która waży z dokładnością do 0.05g. Gęstość wyszła 23,5kg/m3. Tak na oko to bliżej EPS150 niż EPS200 (ten miałby gęstość raczej bliżej 30kg/m3). Akurat w moim przypadku EPS150 starcza, ale niesmak pozostaje.


o, i to jest fachowość w działaniu. 
przy okazji zbadaj produkt BASF.

----------


## rpilski

> Odgrzeje troszkę temat, bo nie znalazłem innego, bardziej pasującego. Został mi kawałek styropianu Genderka EPS 200 i postanowiłem zbadać jego gęstość. Próbka niewielka (kawałek 20cmx20cmx10cm), ale mam wagę, która waży z dokładnością do 0.05g. Gęstość wyszła 23,5kg/m3. Tak na oko to bliżej EPS150 niż EPS200 (ten miałby gęstość raczej bliżej 30kg/m3). Akurat w moim przypadku EPS150 starcza, ale niesmak pozostaje.


Moje wnioski dotyczące ogólnej zależności "wytrzymałość na ściskanie a gęstość" potwierdza poniższa tabela, w której  dla EPS 150 jest podana minimalna gęstość 23 kg/m3

http://www.producencistyropianu.pl/f...ela_minima.pdf

----------


## maja_kajka

Słuszne uwagi, ale uważam, że styropian należy wybierać z wyższej półki. Na rynku jest bardzo wielu producentów, którzy proponują swoje towary, ale niestety, nie zawsze są one dobrej jakości, czasem to, co jest napisane na opakowaniu, nie zgadza się z rzeczywistością. Dlatego wybierając jakiś produkt, chociażby styropian do ocieplenia, najlepiej wybrać sprawdzony, od sprawdzonego producenta, który naprawdę dba o swoich klientów. Dobre styropiany posiadają odpowiednie certyfikaty jakości i rekomendacje, np.  Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej (ITB), jeśli wybierzemy właśnie taki styropian, będziemy mieć pewność, że sprawdzi się on w 100%, a nasze pieniądze nie zostały wyrzucone w błoto.

----------


## michal_mlody

Termoorganika posiada taki certyfikat (ITB)

----------


## roderyk80

Ja dociepliłem Termo Organiką i wyszło wszystko OK, ekipa robiąca izolacje twierdziła,  że płyty są w porządku.

----------


## fido2001

Witam.

Ja ocieplałem latem 2011 domek Austrothermem EPS038 o grubości 15cm na pióro i wpust. Styropian przyjechał do mnie 3 tygodnie od terminu produkcji. Kierownik budowy powiedział żeby dla bezpieczeństwa odczekać jeszcze 3 tygodnie co się porozprężało. Podobno 3 tygodnie od daty produkcji to mało żeby od razu kleić. Reasumując zarówno po 3 tygodniach jak i po 6ściu płyty były proste. Sprawdzaliśmy z ekipą wyrywkowo jedną paczkę na trzy. Dodaktowo kupiłem taki sam styropian tylko o grubości 3cm na wykończenie wnęk okiennych. Tutaj również wszystko OK. W grudniu sprawdzałem na termowizji gdzie ew. są jakieś mostki termiczne i wszystko ładnie "świeciło"  :smile:  Znaczy dobrze zrobili ocieplenie. Ja ze swojej strony moge polecić Austrotherm oraz ekipę która wykonywała docieplenie. Gdyby ktoś potrzebował kontaktu to proszę na priva. Obsługują całą małopolskę oraz Podkarpacie. Właściwie cała południowo wschodnia Polska. Jeżeli chodzi o cene to za robociznę biora 45zł netto. W tym oczywiście koszt rusztowania i opłaty za zajęcie chodznika jeżeli taka jest potrzebna. Tutaj z forum juz robili u kilku osób. Wszyscy są zadowolenie. Jeżeli ktoś jest z Krakowa albo okolic chętnie zaproszę aby pokazać naocznie jak wygląda dom po ich robocie... Pisać można dużo, a ja zresztą sam się kiedyś naciołem na chwalebny opis który napisał sam zainteresowany - oszust i tyle. Dlatego jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje się upewnić - zapraszam.

pozdrawiam.
Rafał.

----------


## nicram144

> Plecie i to w 100%.
> Neopor to normalny styropian i pod względem przyczepności nie różni się od białego


Witam
Po raz pierwszy na forum podbijam temat i musze niestety rozczarować wszystkich jakością Płyt Platinum z frezem
Otóż kupiłem cały system termoorganiki (siatka+klej uniwersalny (pomarańczowy) + płyta platinum)
Po przyklejeniu tym klejem (notabene dedykowanym do tego styropianu) po jego wyschnięciu i nie zakołkowaniu
płyta spokojnie odrywa się od muru, tak że klej pozostaje na murze a płyta jest czyściutka (są na niej ślady po bobkach
Mur wykonany jest z porothermu, budynek stoi już rok a tempereatura ostanio i w dzień i w nocy nie spadła poniżej zera.
Całość dało się zaobserwować ponieważ mój dom ociepla znajomy który robił to powoli i najpierw kleił styropian na jego wysokości do 2m ściany, a następnie chciał zakołkować. Niestey na ścianie od której zaczął kilka płyt zwyczjnie odpadło i leżało obok budynku. Ocieplenie wykonał na 8 bobków co przy normalnym styropianie powinno trzymać. 
Zrobiliśmy też test dwa kawałki styro przykleiliśmy jeden na 5 bobków drugi obwodowo, oba następnego dnia spokojnie dały się oderwać. Były to kawałki 0,5x0.5 m. Żeby było śmieszniej ten kawałek klejony na 5 bobków oderwał się łatwiej niż ten klejony obwodowo mimo, że klej pod nim był suchy.
W tej chwili żałuje wyboru termoorganiki, chciałem kupić Austrotherm z grafitem ale do tamtego klej kosztuje 2x tyle co klej thermoorganiki. Jakość widac kosztuje i jak widać mądry polak po szkodzie
Jutro ma sie zjawić handlowiec z T.O. zobaczymy, dla mnie najchętniej wszystko bym odesłał.
Oczywiście kiedy zadzwoniłem do T.O. to powiedziano że to niemożliwe, a mój kolega twierdzi zę jeżeli dom ocieplą się w tydzień to mało kto jest to w stanie zauważyć, ponieważ paradoksalnie klej trzyma do momentu kiedy jest w miarę wilgotny. Kołkowanie i siatka jest kładziona dzień czy dwa potem i mało kto może lub w ogóle chce to zauważy

CZekam na odpowiedź może ktoś mam podobne doświadczenia

----------


## wuja Andrzej

Hej
Ja wlasnie ocieplilem caly dom organika silver 20cm z frezem:
- rowniez byly problemy z krzywymi plytami - praktycznie w kazdej paczce. Na szczescie nie sprawia to duzego problemu przy klejeniu - to sie wyrownuje klejem, a potem i tak cala fasade trzeba ZAWSZE przeskrobac zeby wyrownac, wiec te krzywizny wtedy sie tez wyrownuja. Wiadomo, ze lepiej gdyby byly proste, ale moim zdaniem dramatu nie ma.
- gdybym sprawdzil ten watek przed zakupem to pewnie bym nie wzial TO tylko ten Austrotherm - dla swietego spokoju
- plyty nie byly klejone klejem oryginalem z TO (bo po prostu w okolicy nikt tego nie mial, a wysylka tylko na cale palety, a to bylo dla mnie 2 razy za duzo). Moja ekipa sama polecila mi klej, ktorym juz robili i wiedza, ze jest dobry (i niestety drogi (21pn za worek) - oni nic z tego nie mieli, bo kupuje materialy sam). Ale sprawdze po poscie powyzej czy te plyty dobrze trzymaja. Jeszcze mam kawalek nieotynkowany ...
- sam styro jest moim zdaniem swietny - twardy i mocny. Jak porownywalem go ze Styrmanem to niebo i ziemia ....

----------


## artek76

Mój sąsiad właśnie skończył docieplać dom styropianem Termo Organiki i z tego co mówił nie było żadnych problemów. Zobaczymy co mi powie po zimie, jakie uzyska oszczędności.  Póki co jest zadowlony

----------


## tomek6401

będę ocieplał moją iskierkę, zbieram oferty i porównuje je, od znajomej dostałem fajna ofertę na docieplenie , ale styropian jaki mi poleciła to GENDERKA -- proszę może ktoś z was nim docieplał , bardzo proszę o opinie o tym styropianie

----------


## Arturo72

> będę ocieplał moją iskierkę, zbieram oferty i porównuje je, od znajomej dostałem fajna ofertę na docieplenie , ale styropian jaki mi poleciła to GENDERKA -- proszę może ktoś z was nim docieplał , bardzo proszę o opinie o tym styropianie


Mam Genderkę EPS200 pod płytą,Genderkę Fasadę Extra 031 na elewacji i wszystko jest ok,żadnych negatywnych uwag.
Fajna oferta jest w Stanlux(tu kupowałem) lub icemarket  :smile:

----------


## adkwapniewski

Jeżeli budujecie domy "tam gdzie diabeł mówi dobranoc" to uważałbym z zamawianiem styro w "hurtowniach" - czekałem prawie miesiąc i się nie doczekałem ... oczywiśćie przelew zrobiony od razu ... kasa leży na koncie "hurtowni" a styro w d..pie!

Dopiero zamówiłem w DomStyr`ze , styro przyjechał na czas, tak jak było umówione. Nie ma problemu z komunikacją (mail | telefon). Jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Arielag

Ja ociepliłem mój dom styro z Termo Organiki - 20 cm Platinum (szary). Styro kupiłem jeszcze w zeszłym roku zimą, tak że zdążył się uleżeć (niedawno skończyli kleić, teraz mam już prawie elewację na gotowo). Kleiłem klejem w piance Tytan Eos. I nie kołkowałem!!. Klej w piance trzyma bardzo dobrze i ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu, mimo że moja ekipa była sceptyczna, bo zwykle robią na klej w workach i kołkują. Cała akcja z ocieplaniem elewacji trwała ponad dwa miesiące – robili na raty. Miałem więc szansę potestować przyczepność styro i naprawdę nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń. Sam styropian też całkiem ok. – nie widziałem żadnych pokrzywionych. Myślę, że z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić innym.

----------


## wodnikszuwarek

Podobnych nie, znajomi kupili na bliźniaka styropian też pomarańczowy i mówili że wszystko w porządku, nie są to ludzie którzy nie lubią się przyznać do błędu więc im wierzę. Generalnie słyszałem raczej pochlebne oceny styropianu termoorganiki. Może jakaś partia kleju była lewa. Powinni zamienić , a jak wyszło w końcu reklamowanie?

----------


## porucznikzbik

Przyjaciel ocieplił dom szarym styropianem Termo Organiki o  lambdzie 0,31 i nie skarżył się na nic

----------


## crategus

Który ze poniższych wybrać na fundamenty? Ocieplan z zewnątrz i od wewnątrz. Zastanawiam się również co pomiedzy płytę żełbetową a ścianę fundamentową (chcę zrobić podłogę pływającą, tak, by uniknąć mostka termicznego fundamenty - podłoga. XPS Synthosa, czy którykolwiek inny z podwyższoną nośnością?

PanelTech EPS 033 Terra Aqua
Swisspor Hydro Plus (3t/m2, 0,03 :cool:  lub Hydro Max (6t/m2, 0,036)
TO Gold Fundament (4t/m2, 0,031)
Genderka EPS200 Dach+Podloga+Parking lub Hydrostyr 100

czy właśnie XPS Synthos 30L (0,036)

Zależy mi na jego wodoodporności, nasiąkliwości i rzeczywistej trwałości, chciałbym by ten styropian był tam jeszcze za te x lat...

Zamówiłbym od razu xps-a na całość ale to całe 1800zł różnicy w stos. do hydro plusa...

----------


## crategus

Genderka Hydro 038 3600zł
TO Gold Fund 031 5040zł
Synthos XPS 032 6120zł

I bądź tu mądry. Może grubszą (15-20cm) genderkę na zewnątrz, a do wewnątrz fundamentów, bo płyta pływająca więc sie usztywni na będąc obramowaną przez izolacje- chyba xps (12cm?)?

----------


## pacoo

> będę ocieplał moją iskierkę, zbieram oferty i porównuje je, od znajomej dostałem fajna ofertę na docieplenie , ale styropian jaki mi poleciła to GENDERKA -- proszę może ktoś z was nim docieplał , bardzo proszę o opinie o tym styropianie


Ja mam podobną sytuację, też zbieram oferty na styropian i dostałem dość atrakcyjną cenę na styropian grafitowy 15 cm z frezem formy YETICO ( współczynik d=0,033, cena 170zl/m3) , co sądzicie o tej firmie i o tym styropianie?

----------


## pacoo

> będę ocieplał moją iskierkę, zbieram oferty i porównuje je, od znajomej dostałem fajna ofertę na docieplenie , ale styropian jaki mi poleciła to GENDERKA -- proszę może ktoś z was nim docieplał , bardzo proszę o opinie o tym styropianie


Ja mam podobną sytuację, też zbieram oferty na styropian i dostałem dość atrakcyjną cenę na styropian grafitowy 15 cm z frezem formy YETICO ( współczynik d=0,033, cena 170zl/m3) , co sądzicie o tej firmie i o tym styropianie?

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

Styropian Yetico jest ok i cena tez nienajgorsza. Na rynku są grafity o współczynniku 0,31 ale 0,33 tez jeden z lepszych.  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

Jak porównuję cenę z termoorganiką którą kupowałem po 220, to aż miło mieć taki po 170  :smile: 
Ale ciekawe jak z jakością - na yetico jeszcze nie lepiłem  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

a to takie proste jest jaki powinien byc ten styropian. No i lambda wcale o tym nie mowi, bo lambda ma znaczenie przy U przegrody, jednak dla ETICS wazniejsze sa takie parametry jak wytrzymalosc na rozciaganie prostopadle wzgledem czolowych powierzchni i wytrzymalosc na scinanie.... sporo wiodacych i mega znanych produktow nie spelnia tych wymagan, ale.... w Polsce jestesmy: super lambda i najnizsza cena jest najwazniejsza. reszta parametrow.... nie ma znaczenia, to tak jakby kupowac replike M3 z silnikiem z Tico.... bedzie taniej, wyglada jak M3, kosztuje 6x mniej .... ale kurcze jakos nie jezdzi jak m3

----------


## EWBUD

> a to takie proste jest jaki powinien byc ten styropian. No i lambda wcale o tym nie mowi, bo lambda ma znaczenie przy U przegrody, jednak dla ETICS wazniejsze sa takie parametry jak wytrzymalosc na rozciaganie prostopadle wzgledem czolowych powierzchni i wytrzymalosc na scinanie.... sporo wiodacych i mega znanych produktow nie spelnia tych wymagan, ale.... w Polsce jestesmy: super lambda i najnizsza cena jest najwazniejsza. reszta parametrow.... nie ma znaczenia, to tak jakby kupowac replike M3 z silnikiem z Tico.... bedzie taniej, wyglada jak M3, kosztuje 6x mniej .... ale kurcze jakos nie jezdzi jak m3


Ale JEST  :smile:

----------


## pacoo

Poszperalem więcej i jednak chyba wybiorę styropian Neotherm gr. 15 d=0,033, posiada rekomendacje ITB, tym bardziej Ze udalo mi się znaleźć go za 165 zł/m3. Jednak zrezygnowałem z frezu bo ponoć przy takiej grubości styropianu frez mija się z celem.
Jakie macie doświadczenia z tym i co sądzicie o Neothermie.

----------


## pacoo

A jeszcze z innej beczki, co myślicie i jakie macie doświadczenia z welną mineralną Schwank, d=0,033, mam też w tej samej cenę welnę z Ursy d=0,032 i niewiem na ktorą się zdecydować

----------


## fenix2

> Jednak zrezygnowałem z frezu bo ponoć przy takiej grubości styropianu frez mija się z celem.
> Jakie macie doświadczenia z tym i co sądzicie o Neothermie.


Mija się z celem bo?
Stosowałem Neotherm i było OK.

----------


## Ostap

Kładłem u brata 15 z frezem i jak ktoś chce to na prawdę da się zrobić super, wiadomo jak będzie robiła firma to robota dla nich dłuższa i trudniejsza - obcinanie frezu na narożach i przy starcie, należy pilnować z której strony się klej nakłada itd.

Jak chcesz mieć dobrze to tylko z frezem

----------


## fenix2

> ... należy pilnować z której strony się klej nakłada itd.
> ....


Co masz na myśli?

----------


## EWBUD

> Co masz na myśli?


Chodzi pewnie o to, że przy frezie trzeba pomyśleć - przy wycinankach szczególnie  :smile: 
A bez frezu - nie zastanawiasz się jak Ci frez pasuje, tylko tniesz i tyle, zawsze będzie pasować,

----------


## fighter1983

i znowu pomylono pojecia, posiadanie aprobaty ITB wcale nie oznacza ze material nadaje sie do stosowania w ociepleniu metoda lekka mokra... 
wiec poszperales ale juz nie zadales sobie trudu aby sprawdzic czy ten material spelnia wymagania systemodawcy.
w skrocei: poszukaj w aprobacie, deklaracji styropianu oznaczen, taki ciag znakow typu: P2, S4, DS(N), TR itp....
tego samego poszukaj w aprobacie ysstemu docieplen i porownaj. 
Bedziesz zaskoczony jak niewiele styropianow grafitowych spelnia wymagania producentow chemii  :smile: 
wymieniona przez Ciebie firma - nie spelnia z tego co pamietam ... ale tani jest...
Naturalnie na upartego zapomnij o jakiejkolwiek gwarancji producenta, wykpi sie ze wszystkiego pokazujac Ci, ze masz do d... styropian

----------


## pacoo

rozmawialem z przedstawicielem neotherma ze do 10 cm ma sens  styr z frezem powyzej mija sie z celem   mowi ze szkoda kasy przy takiej grobosci i takim wspolczynniku  0/33 sciana bedzie ciepla  mroz nie dotrze  u mnie na 220 m 2 elewacji na frez trzeba by bylo zurzyc dodatkowo 7 paczek wiecej co sadzicie na tem temat bo mosze zdecydowac

----------


## pacoo

> Mija się z celem bo?
> Stosowałem Neotherm i było OK.


a do swego styropianu jaki klej stosowales i jaka siatke

----------


## fenix2

Klej Tytan EOS, Siatka z Casto, Klej różnie zwykle Atlas.

----------


## Ostap

> Co masz na myśli?


Chodzi o to że jak jest frez to tylko jedną stroną pasują frezy i nie możesz dowolnie zamienić płyty, fakt jak docinasz przy oknie itp to też kawałki czasem pasują a czes trzeba odłożyć i później patrzeć i wykorzystywać

----------


## Ostap

> rozmawialem z przedstawicielem neotherma ze do 10 cm ma sens  styr z frezem powyzej mija sie z celem   mowi ze szkoda kasy przy takiej grobosci i takim wspolczynniku  0/33 sciana bedzie ciepla  mroz nie dotrze  u mnie na 220 m 2 elewacji na frez trzeba by bylo zurzyc dodatkowo 7 paczek wiecej co sadzicie na tem temat bo mosze zdecydowac


Ciekawy ten przedstawiciel.
To ja mam pytanie po co stosować drogi styropian i zostawiać dziury, widziałem tu na forum zdjęcia grafitowego który był cały poklejony na bokach pianką - to po to się kupuje bez by później piankować? 
Zastanawiam się nad dotacją z NFOŚiGW a tam przy obliczaniu U ściany piszą o poprawce na kołki a ten przedstawiciel twierdzi że mroź nie dotrze?
Myślę że jak ktoś daje dużo styro to i na frez kilka paczek nie powinien szkodować.  Przy grubym styropianie to detale zaczynają mieć znaczenie bo to nimi relatywnie najwięcej będzie uciekać.

----------


## pacoo

mowil przedstawiciel ze przy 15 cm to styropian i tak ma  duza powierzchnie stykua ewentualne szpary to pianka mozna potraktowac

----------


## pacoo

przeszperalem inne fora malo kto bierze  15 z frezem ponoc jak ekipa byle jaka to jeszcze gorzej zrobi elewacje  ja bez frezu moze cos w tym jest ogolnie  producenci styro frezuja do 15 cm

----------


## fenix2

> przeszperalem inne fora malo kto bierze  15 z frezem ponoc jak ekipa byle jaka to jeszcze gorzej zrobi elewacje  ja bez frezu moze cos w tym jest ogolnie  producenci styro frezuja do 15 cm


Jak zapłacisz to i 20cm z frezem dostaniesz.

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

potwierdzam, jakis czas temu sprzedawalem 20 grafitowa z frezem

----------


## webi

Sprzedawca ostatnio zaproponował zastosowanie styropianu posadzkowego EPS 038 o grubości 20 cm na elewację. 
Nie jestem przekonany do takiego rozwiązania, szczególnie że 20 cm posadzkowego jest droższe o 800 zł od 15 cm grafitowego.

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

kupuj grafit

----------


## Julius

> Sprzedawca ostatnio zaproponował zastosowanie styropianu posadzkowego EPS 038 o grubości 20 cm na elewację. 
> Nie jestem przekonany do takiego rozwiązania, szczególnie że 20 cm posadzkowego jest droższe o 800 zł od 15 cm grafitowego.


dobrze doradził, przykleić go zaprawą klejącą do styropianu i zatapiania siatki a obwódki zrobić klejem poliuretanowym, szczeliny uzupełnić też pianą. Jak świeży dom z np. porothermu to nie kołkować, chyba, że tylko strefy newralgiczne, naroża budynku itp. ale zagłębić kołki w styropianie min. 5cm.

A styropian ma ważyć.Kiedyś każdy wiedział co to jest M15 i M20. Teraz załatwili sobie normę w której nie ma wagi tylko lambda. Ciekawe jak klient teraz ma sobie sprawdzić jakość styropianu... 
Dlatego jak sprzedawca poleca posadzkowy to dobrze poleca, bo powinien on mięć większą gęstość niż fasadowy, ciężar i izolacyjność.

Stare M15, które były stosowane na elewacjach lata temu to dzisiejsze podłogówki, powie wam to każdy magazynier który tysiące metrów styropianu przeładował  z auta do magazynu i z powrotem  :smile: ).

----------


## Julius

> kupuj grafit


poczytaj sobie http://www.tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kro...pian-czesc-2-/

Ja bym dokładnie dopytał producenta styropianu o co chodzi!

----------


## subfosylny

Na wakacjach położyłem na ściany Genderkę . 12 cm na zakładkę i z kołowaniem.  Nie mam uwag co do wymiarów czy płaskości.  Kupiłem kilka paczek styropianu cienkiego na bajery ( dwóch innych firm ) i była masakra. Niby te same parametry a ciężko je było pociąć. Kruszyły się  okropnie. 
W tym roku będę kupował styropian na docieplenie stropu i na pewno u Genderki.

----------


## sly1234

A ja z innej beczki. Jaką trwałość ma styropian stosowany na ścianach budynku? Czy jest jakiś okres sprawności? Czy styropian traci na swoich właściwościach po jakimś okresie czasu?

----------


## מרכבה

> Czy styropian traci na swoich właściwościach po jakimś okresie czasu?


 jedyne co mu grozi to rozpuszczalnik.
tak nawet słońce mu nie groźne.
Prędzej ptactwo, na nieosiatkowanym EPS'ie coś tam zrobi .
Mity typu że wyparuje to tworzą ci co im musk wyparował...

----------


## sly1234

nie znam się n tych materiałach. Kiedyś miałem okazję zobaczyć stary styropian po rozebranej chłodni w piwnicy (pewnie z 40-50lat) i był czarny i twardy jak skała . Coś jak żużel. Pewnie to też inny styropian niż ten co dzisiaj produkują, inne mieszanki. Nie znam się na materiałach i dla tego pytam.

----------


## powell

A jak powinno  wyglądać prawidłowe ocieplenie styropianem podłogi  na gruncie  według PSPS?
Co dawać na chudziaka? Np. taka kolejność warstw:

- chudziak
- papa termozgrzewalna
- folia budowlana
- styropian
- wylewka

jest prawidłowa i nie wystąpi reakcja styropianu ze związkami zawartymi w papie?

----------


## subfosylny

> nie znam się n tych materiałach. Kiedyś miałem okazję zobaczyć stary styropian po rozebranej chłodni w piwnicy (pewnie z 40-50lat) i był czarny i twardy jak skała . Coś jak żużel. Pewnie to też inny styropian niż ten co dzisiaj produkują, inne mieszanki. Nie znam się na materiałach i dla tego pytam.


Prawdopodobnie był to poliuretan a nie styropian. Miałem kiedyś takie elementy z rozbiórki osłon cieplnych kotłów dużej mocy.

----------


## psuja

A czy ktoś miał styczność ze styropianem Thermica? Przewertowałam net, ale opinii 0.

----------


## jimhaumman

Ja zakupiem styropian firmy polstyr 12cm frezowanu,U=0,040,sprawdziem kilka paczek I wszystko ładnie I prosto.W porównaniu do austrotherm jego granulowaość jest mniejsza.Używał ktoś już tego styropianu?
Na ich stronie piszę że:
Wszelkie kroki, które podejmujemy robimy z myślą o kliencie, dlatego przystąpiliśmy do programu „gwarancja jakości styropianu” organizowanego przez Polskie Stowarzyszenie Producentów Styropianu 

tylko ja nie wiedzę ich na liście polskiego stowarzyszenia producentów styropianu :Confused: 

Jakie są teraz ceny za m2 ułożenia stryo I zatarcia siatki 2 razy?czy do powierzchni elewacji liczy się okna czy nie??

----------


## jezior85

Witam,
Mam do zamówienia 50m3 styropianu. Uparłem się na grafit. Mam takie oto oferty:
1. TermoOgranika Termonium Plus - 0,031 - 176zł/m3
2. Yetico - 0,031 - 174,90zł/m3
3. Arbet - 0,032 - 181,50zł/m3
Która opcja będzie najpewniejsza (jakość/płaskość itp...). Podobno Organika się "popsuła" jakościowo? Prawda? A może macie inną opcję, która od tych podanych na pewno będzie lepsza? Z góry dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## goabroad

> Ja zakupiem styropian firmy polstyr 12cm frezowanu,U=0,040,sprawdziem kilka paczek I wszystko ładnie I prosto.W porównaniu do austrotherm jego granulowaość jest mniejsza.Używał ktoś już tego styropianu?
> Na ich stronie piszę że:
> Wszelkie kroki, które podejmujemy robimy z myślą o kliencie, dlatego przystąpiliśmy do programu „gwarancja jakości styropianu” organizowanego przez Polskie Stowarzyszenie Producentów Styropianu 
> 
> tylko ja nie wiedzę ich na liście polskiego stowarzyszenia producentów styropianu
> 
> Jakie są teraz ceny za m2 ułożenia stryo I zatarcia siatki 2 razy?czy do powierzchni elewacji liczy się okna czy nie??


Jedna z firm sprzedająca tynki termo bravo z okolic B-B poleca ten styropian. Mam podobny dylemat z zakupem, ale chyba zdecyduję się na grafit austrothermu.

----------


## jaremy

> Witam,
> Mam do zamówienia 50m3 styropianu. Uparłem się na grafit. Mam takie oto oferty:
> 1. TermoOgranika Termonium Plus - 0,031 - 176zł/m3
> 2. Yetico - 0,031 - 174,90zł/m3
> 3. Arbet - 0,032 - 181,50zł/m3
> Która opcja będzie najpewniejsza (jakość/płaskość itp...). Podobno Organika się "popsuła" jakościowo? Prawda? A może macie inną opcję, która od tych podanych na pewno będzie lepsza? Z góry dzięki za pomoc!


napisz mi skąd masz ofertę na termoorganikę 031 na 176 zł - ja mam cenę powyżej 200

----------


## jezior85

Hurtownia BAT.
Najgorsze jest to, że grafity nie są standardowo na stanie magazynowym i nie można od tak sobie pójść na skład i pobadać jak się one między sobą mają. Dlatego jestem skazany na kupno w ciemno, ale zanim to zrobię chciałem jeszcze zapytać co Wy o tym myślicie - mieliście do czynienia z tymi styropianami?

----------


## EWBUD

> napisz mi skąd masz ofertę na termoorganikę 031 na 176 zł - ja mam cenę powyżej 200


176 netto to ponad 200 brutto.

----------


## EWBUD

> Hurtownia BAT.
> Najgorsze jest to, że grafity nie są standardowo na stanie magazynowym i nie można od tak sobie pójść na skład i pobadać jak się one między sobą mają. Dlatego jestem skazany na kupno w ciemno, ale zanim to zrobię chciałem jeszcze zapytać co Wy o tym myślicie - mieliście do czynienia z tymi styropianami?



Termoorganika. 
Mimo tego, że krzywawe płyty (ale to chyba teraz wszędzie tak jest :smile:  to waga odpowiednia.

----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek cos jest na rzeczy ostatnio z TO.... ale to juz nie publicznie... bo to takie wiesci z rynku z ostatnich dni... generalnie dopoki sprawa sie nie wyjasni sugerowalbym przestawic sie na cos innego na razie. bo dziwne rzeczy sie dzieja  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

Krzywe płyty?   - a kiedy były proste? .....  :smile: 
Niska waga?  - nie sprawdzałem, ale tak jak do ręki weźmiesz to czuć tą wagę.
Przestawić się? nie ma problemu..... Knauf? Austrotherm?

----------


## fighter1983

nie nie.... nie chodzi o wage i o prostosc plyt. 
Powazniejsza sprawa niestety.
cos sie dzieje z grafitowym styro. W ostatnim tygodniu 3 przypadki odklejania sie, cos zmienili w tym graficie i sie przestal trzymac... na roznych klejach, w tym ich kleju systemowym, na 190s, na piance...

----------


## tereska77

Niedlugo bedziemy robic ocieplenie i bylam nastawiona na 15cm grafitowego 031. Obdzwonilam sklady budowlane w mojej okolicy i wyboru nie mam zbyt wielkiego: Mariola, Genderka i ewentualnie Termo Organika, ceny dwoch ostatnich nie zachecajace do zakupu :mad:  Zastanawiam sie czy nie kupic tego styropianu na allegro lub w jakims sklepie internetowym i myslalam o Termo Organice wlasnie, ale te odklejanie sie, o ktorych fighter1983 pisze :eek: 

Jesli TO odpada, to na co sie zdecydowac? Knauf, Austrotherm czy moze Swisspor?

----------


## fighter1983

tereska77 to takie nieoficjalne info, bez opinii jeszcze zadnej. Po prostu jakos dziwnie sie dzieje, w ciagu ostatnich 7dni uslyszalem po prostu o kilku przypadkach w kraju, ze grafitowa TO nie trzyma sie na zadnym kleju.... przypadek moze... a moze po prostu zle przygotowane podloze (w sensie - zbyt chlonne)

----------


## sciema

a stosował ktoś Styropian Plus na podłogę?

http://styropianplus.vbiz.pl/

mój lokalny sprzedawca mi go poleca, mówi ze współpracuje od kilku lat i nigdy nie miał problemów...

może ktoś ma jakieś pozytywne/negatywne opinie?

cena jest w miarę atrakcyjna, produkcja w w kraju i maja certyfikat na rynek niemiecki.

----------


## Łukasz90

Witam 
Mam pytanie a raczej kieruje je moi rodzice chcą ocieplić dom .
O ofertę zapytali dwie firmy jedna zaufana z której braliśmy materiały an cały dom a druga z polecenia Muratora .I tak kosztorysy na prawie identyczne sumy ale różne systemy pierwsza ,,zakazuje " użycia kołków tylko sam klej( nie mam nazwy podanej jego dokladnej pisze tylko Ceresit)  i styropian Artbet , drugi użycie kołków i styropian organika +klej SP-KU PLATINUM.Jak to państwo i wdizcie aha i na koniec pytanie MAX-a  jakimi kolkami ( metalowe czy plastikowe i długość) kołkować grubość styropianu 12cm. Choć nie wiem czy nie jest to za mała jego grubość do domu stojącego w górach , w którym temp. na zewnątrz spada do -30stopni w nocy ( standard -20) .

----------


## 6mastroiani

> tereska77 to takie nieoficjalne info, bez opinii jeszcze zadnej. Po prostu jakos dziwnie sie dzieje, w ciagu ostatnich 7dni uslyszalem po prostu o kilku przypadkach w kraju, ze grafitowa TO nie trzyma sie na zadnym kleju.... przypadek moze... a moze po prostu zle przygotowane podloze (w sensie - zbyt chlonne)


Sąsiad na swoim domu skończył właśnie ocieplenie szarym termoorganiki, przyglądałem się jak to idzie i ....szło dobrze. Sąsiad wziął cały system Termo kleje, siatki i tynk. Chwali, styropian prosty i klej bez problemu trzyma, na moje oko wygląda w porzo i nie chodzi o to że tarwnik sąsiada bardziej zielony niż nasz własny :smile:

----------


## Paweł-Kinga

Kupiłem właśnie 36m3 Temoroganiki grafitowej bez frezu grubość 20cm. Podzielę się wrażeniami a może i jakiś blog o budowie mojego domku założę.  Skrupulatnie fotki pstrykam tylko jakoś czasu na pisanie brakuje :smile:  Pogoda piękna więc chyba jeszcze w tym roku uporam się z elewacją. Mam nadzieję że nie będzie wtopy z wybranym przeze mnie styropianem :smile:  No i co z tym sezonowaniem czekać do wiosny czy jeżeli jest już  w płytach to sezonowanie i tak zbędne ?  (zamierzam kleić na pianę i nie kołkować, domek parterowy)

Doradźcie przy okazji doby klej rozważałem Tytan Eos, Illbruck PU010, w hurtowni zaś polecają mi Ceresit ? Czy może jest coś lepszego ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Kupiłem właśnie 36m3 Temoroganiki grafitowej bez frezu grubość 20cm. Podzielę się wrażeniami a może i jakiś blog o budowie mojego domku założę.  Skrupulatnie fotki pstrykam tylko jakoś czasu na pisanie brakuje Pogoda piękna więc chyba jeszcze w tym roku uporam się z elewacją. Mam nadzieję że nie będzie wtopy z wybranym przeze mnie styropianem No i co z tym sezonowaniem czekać do wiosny czy jeżeli jest już  w płytach to sezonowanie i tak zbędne ?  (zamierzam kleić na pianę i nie kołkować, domek parterowy)
> 
> Doradźcie przy okazji doby klej rozważałem Tytan Eos, Illbruck PU010, w hurtowni zaś polecają mi Ceresit ? Czy może jest coś lepszego ?


To jak zaczniesz kleić to napisz jakie wrażenia, tj. jaki % styro jest krzywy...sam jestem ciekaw jak tam TO teraz jakość trzyma, bo było słabo...
Piana - jeśli kleję to na CT 84

----------


## djbzyk

witam. mogę się podzielić doświadczeniem jeśli chodzi o elewacje bo pracuje przy tym juz kilka lat. Jeśli chodzi o klejenie na pianie to owszem sparwdza się ale w  przypadku np "klejenia styropianu na styropian" jeśli chodzi o bezpośrednie klejenie na sciane to odradzam, piana to nie klej na którym można wypionować sciane , a nie spotkalem się z domem ktory byłby wymurowany idealnie, a jeśli ktoś przykleji na pianie jak idzie a potem zacznie trzec zeby wyrównac to z 20 cm styropianu miejscami zrobi 15 cm.  Co do klejenia to płyty powinny być samrowane na tak zwaną "obwódke"  plus placki w środku , plyty które są klejone na samych plackach pod wpływem warunkow, słonca , deszczu itp. będą pracować i wyginać się na rogach płyt co spowoduje że po położeniu już tynku mogą byc widoczne zarysy płyt , zwłaszcza widoczne pod słonce, jest jeszcze wiele etapów bardzo waznych które daja koncowy efekt jeśli ktoś jest chętny poznać to napisze  :smile:  pozdr.

----------


## fighter1983

No dawaj dalej Djbzyk. 
- jak i czym klic Styr grafitowy
- styropian na styropian ? 
- jaki wpływ ma kolorystyka na elewacje i co zrobić z bardzo ciemnymi tynkami 
- ma covzwracac uwagę przy w. Zbrojnej
- jak ocenić jakość siatki elewacyjnej
- który klej jest lepszy na elewacji? Bialy czy szary? 
Na razie tyle z pytań.

----------


## EWBUD

> No dawaj dalej Djbzyk. 
> - jak i czym klic Styr grafitowy
> - styropian na styropian ? 
> - jaki wpływ ma kolorystyka na elewacje i co zrobić z bardzo ciemnymi tynkami 
> - ma covzwracac uwagę przy w. Zbrojnej
> - jak ocenić jakość siatki elewacyjnej
> - który klej jest lepszy na elewacji? Bialy czy szary? 
> Na razie tyle z pytań.


Jesteś złośliwy.....
Ale mi to nie przeszkadza  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Jesteś złośliwy.....
> Ale mi to nie przeszkadza


jestem otwarty na wiedze...

ooooo i jeszcze jedno pytanie... co zrobic z tym RODEO?!

----------


## surgi22

Nie ma to jak się dwóch konkurentów na forum posprzecza  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie ma to jak się dwóch konkurentów na forum posprzecza


yyy ale ze kto z kim tu jest konkurentem? Bo autentycznie nie widze.
Jezeli chodzi o konkurencje wykonawcow Astrobud(fighter1983) vs ewbuxxxo Ewbud to takiej nie ma. To jest wspolpraca i partnerstwo. 
Ja na swojej stronie glownej(jako sprzedawca materialow) jako polecanego wykonawce - polecam ewbuxxxo. Swoja droga Piotrus - chyba musze Ci link do nowej strony wrzucic nie? 
Nie jest tajemnica, ze jako osoba - przekonalem jako osoba stricte handlowa naszego ewbuxxxo do stosowania STO i Caparaol zamiast...czegos tam, nawet nie pamietam co to za krzoki .... I nie jest tajemnica, ze ewbuxxxo jako wykonawca mnie z kolei nauczyl kwestii i rozwiazywania problemow wykonawczych. I sposobu robienia wycen jako wykonawca - bo to paradoksalnie jest zupelenie  inne. 
No i sobie dzialamy. 
surgi22 - byles/jestes moim/Piotrka klientem.. cos mi sie kojarzy, ale... nick vs realizacja ciezko powiazac w pamieci  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Sorki może odniosłem mylne wrażenie. A zakupów u was nie robiłem - na razie  :bye:

----------


## Knauf Therm

Polecam styropian Knauf Therm, który posiada oznaczenie Gwarantowany Styropian (ma go 2 firmy w Polsce).
Oznacza to, że styropian Knauf- Therm, który do weryfikacji przez niezależnych ekspertów został zakupiony w losowo wybranych punktach sprzedaży, spełnił wszelkie wymogi i parametry określone przez producenta(deklaracje) i wymogi polskich przepisów. 
e-rzecznik Knauf Therm

----------


## Paweł-Kinga

A więc tak co do jakości Termo Organiki, Odebrałem moje 120 paczek 20ki z czego na ścianie mam już ponad 100m2. Płyty generalnie proste, czasami były zastrzeżenia do narożników niektórych płyt  jednak  w porównaniu do Yetico, które kupił równolegle mój znajomy to Termo Organika to Mercedes a Yetico awaryjny francuz. Kolega mnóstwo  styropianu miał na polu i to nie z winy ekipy^^ wiec cieszę się, że nie kupiłem Yetico który proponowali mi w hurtowni mimo że był tańszy.  Co do klejenia na pianę DJBzyk myślę że nie masz racji i dziwi mnie taka opinia skoro tyle lat zajmujesz się elewacjami. Trzeba po prostu trochę praktyki i już wiesz jaka warstwa piany na ile ci odbije. Po kilku płytach wyrobiłem już  sobie nawyk korygowania płyt przed ostatecznym związaniem i jest bajka. Co prawda mam prosty styropian i proste ściany więc jest mi pewnie łatwiej, w jednym miejscu jednak miałem niezłego banana i wyprowadziłem pianą idealnie do oka, jak się chce to się da. Klei się szybko,niskie temperatury nie są przeszkodą po 2 godzinach można kołkować i przystąpić do kolejnych czynności, że nie wspomnę o 2 paletach kleju na budowie i mieszaniu tego badziewia. Biorę sobie na rusztowanie kilka paczek styropianu, piankę i metry lecą jak ta lala. moje 100m przykleiłem w 2 dni^^  

Ewbuxxxo kleiłem na Tytan Eos jednak skończył się w casto więc przerzuciłem się na polecany Ceresit CT84,wykonałem próby na jednym i drugim,obydwa super. Po 2godzinach nie da się oderwać styropianu od ściany, stawałem również na przyklejonych płytach (96kg) I Ceresit i Tytan wytrzymały ten test^^ Zaleta Ceresita to jednak jego 850 pojemności przy porównywalnej cenie do Tytana. Do końca lecę już Ceresitem  :smile: 

Wydajność przy porządnym smarowaniu tj. obwód i dwa pasy w środku (zalecany przez producenta 1) to jakieś 10 płyt na puszkę czyli 5m2
Wolę porządnie posmarować gdyż kołkować będę tylko narożniki.

----------


## gombro

koszt reklamy : być może, ale ja wolę mercedesa od Daci, czy Samsunga od no name'a

----------


## porucznikzbik

styropian tylko markowy najlepiej z rekomendacjami ITB

----------

